# LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März/11

*LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?​*
http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...2476241/Kritik-an-geplanter-Novellierung.html

In oben genannter Pressemeldung steht als Aussage von LSFV-SH-Präsident Heldt zu lesen:


> So seien die Hobby-Angler gegen jegliche Befreiungen von der Fischereischeinpflicht, sagt LSFV-Präsident Peter Heldt der Nachrichtenagentur dpa.



Das ist in unseren Augen eine klare Lüge, wenn die Aussage so gemacht wurde. Was sowohl in kontroversen Diskussionen bei uns im Forum wie auch im Landesverbandsforum selber klar wird.

Zudem ist der VDSF (dem der LSFV-SH angehört), nicht faktisch legitimiert für die Angler insgesamt zu sprechen.

Bei ca. 5 Millionen am Angeln interessierter Menschen (Arlinghaus, Allensbach) beträgt der Organisationsgrad der Angler in den VDSF-Verbänden gerade mal ca. 12%, von denen auch nicht alle diese Aussage des Präsidenten unterstützen.

Zudem sind im Verband keine Angler Mitglied, sondern nur Vereine. Kein Angler wird vor Vereinsbeitritt her gefragt, ob er den Verband unterstützt und bezahlen will.

In einer zweiten Veröffentlichung waren die Journalisten da besser informiert als bei der Welt und haben immerhin darauf hingewiesen, dass es auch einen Anglerverband gibt, der die tatsächlichen Interessen der Angler vertritt, den Landesverband des DAV, LAV-SH:
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/top-thema/article//angeln-ohne-schein-ein-koeder-fuer-alle-laien.html


----------



## Honeyball (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Das war doch nicht anders zu erwarten gewesen, nachdem der Pressesprecher schon stolz verkündet hatte, mit den Tierschützern gemeinsame Front machen zu wollen. #d#d#d

Manchmal kann man sich nichtmal mehr wundern|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Wundern wohl wirklich nicht mehr - aber auch nicht mehr aus dem Staunen rauskommen....

#d#d#d


----------



## Katteker (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Die Mehrheit der Angler ist doch *für *die Prüfung usw. Haben Umfragen hier im Baord ergeben.

Da könnt ihr doch nicht von Lügen sprechen. Von Übertreibungen von mir aus, aber Lügen ist ja wohl etwas doll. Es sei denn man versucht mit aller Gewalt zu hetzen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Hobby-Angler sind 5 Mio. Menschen. Davon ist ein Teil derjenigen, die bereits eine Prüfung haben, für die Beibehaltung.
Der absolut größte Teil der ungeprüften Hobby-Angler sind sicher nicht dafür.

Reduziert man das noch auf die hier zur Diskussion stehenden Forellenpuffs, wird auch ein wesentlich größerer Teil der geprüften Angler dafür sein, dass man da ohne Prüfung angeln darf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

*FAKTEN*
Es wird hier vom Präsidenten ja gar nicht von der Prüfung gesprochen sondern davon dass die Hoby-Angler gegen *JEGLICHE BEFREIUNGEN * der Fischereischeinpflicht sind.

Da geht es um geschlossene Gewässer (z. B. Forellenteiche), an denen am Angeln interessierte Menschen den praktischen Einstieg ins Angeln ohne große bürokratische Hürden lernen können sollen.

Selbst im Forum des LSFV-SH wird das von einigen Mitgliedern als positiv gesehen, schon alleine damit kann man das als eine klare Lüge bezeichnen.

Wenn der LSFV-SH-Präsident schreiben würde, dass der Verband und seine Funktionäre gegen jede Erleichterung des Zugangs zum Angeln sind, da sie fürchten ihre diesbezügliche Vollzeitstelle nicht mehr finanzieren zu können und sie daher die Angler in ihrem Verband versuchen auf diese Linie zu bringen, dann wäre das ehrlich!!


Noch klarer wird das, wenn man die Aussagen des Präsidenten des richtigen Anglerverbandes in SH daneben stelt, aus der anderen Veröffentlichung:
http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/top-thema/article//angeln-ohne-schein-ein-koeder-fuer-alle-laien.html


> Der Landesanglerverband (LAV) dagegen begrüßt die Ideen des Gesetzentwurfs. Er fürchtet auch nicht, dass Angler in Zukunft auf die Fischereiprüfung verzichten. "Wir beobachten, dass die meisten Kursteilnehmer die Prüfung machen, um sich Fachwissen anzueignen, also aus Interesse kommen. Sie dient ihnen nicht nur dazu, an eine Lizenz zu kommen", sagt LAV-Präsident Siegfried Stockfleth. Durch die geplanten Lockerungen bei der Regelung zu geschlossenen Gewässern und bei den Urlauberfischereischeinen werde Interessierten der Einstieg in das Hobby erleichtert. "In anderen Bundesländern sind ähnliche Regelungen durchaus erfolgreich", sagt Stockfleth. Probleme beim Tierschutz fürchtet er nicht. An Angelteichen gebe es in der Regel eine Aufsicht, die beim fach gerechten Umgang mit Fischen helfe.



Auch das zeigt, dass man es eine "Lüge" nennen kann bzw. ass es faktisch schlicht falsch ist, wenn der Präsident des LSFV-SH für sich in Anspruch nimmt, da für alle Angler zu sprechen..


----------



## Jose (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Angler ist doch *für *die Prüfung usw. Haben Umfragen hier im Baord ergeben.
> Da könnt ihr doch nicht von Lügen sprechen. Von Übertreibungen von mir aus, aber Lügen ist ja wohl etwas doll. Es sei denn man versucht mit aller Gewalt zu hetzen...



das mit deiner mehrheit ist so eindeutig nicht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207226

die (angebliche) mehrheit ist immer noch was anderes
 als "die Hobby-Angler".

entspricht also nicht der wahrheit.
ob man das als lüge bezeichnet mag ungeschickt sein, trifft aber den kern.


"Es sei denn man versucht mit aller Gewalt zu hetzen..."

ja, das denk ich mir auch öfter, wenn gegen thomas gepostet wird.


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

sorry, aber diese Hexenjagt und Hetzerei hier im Board geht eundeutig zu weit. Was ist los mit euch, jeden Tag ein Hetztröt...... Politik hat noch keinem Forum gut getan.
Immer mehr Member wenden sich ab.

MfG Algon


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Jose schrieb:


> ja, das denk ich mir auch öfter, wenn gegen thomas gepostet wird.




Tja, manche meckern weil jemand Aufklärung betreibt, aber genau die Leute meckern dann auch wenn es keiner mehr macht und dadurch einfach vor Vollendete Tatsachen gestellt werden. Dann heulen und meckern se gleichzeitig ... 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

man möge sich wünschen das den Politikern mal so auf den Zahl gefühlt werden würde ....


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Jose schrieb:


> das mit deiner mehrheit ist so eindeutig nicht:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207226
> 
> die (angebliche) mehrheit ist immer noch was anderes
> als "die Hobby-Angler".


diese Aussage ist wieder typisch für euch.
Nehmt eine Umfrage bei der die Möglichkeiten eindeutig sind.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207481


----------



## degl (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Wurde Heutemorgen wach und hatte doch tatsächlich geträumt in einem Postamt einen Angelschein kaufen zu können............|uhoh:

Da ist wohl noch was vom letzten Dänemarktripp hängen geblieben...............

Mal sehen, wann das ganze Thema von einem Comidian bearbeitet wird

Also als Hamburger oder Niedersachse etc. kann ich bei uns in SH einen Urlaubsangelschein bekommen...........als Schleswig-Holsteiner nicht.........Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.

Bei dieser unheimlich langen und teilweise polemischen, ja auch "elitär" geführten Diskusion........beschleicht mich eine Frage:
Was unterscheidet ein dänisches Rotauge von einem Deutschen;+;+...............sicherlich nur die Nationalität und sonst?

Kennt ihr noch ein Unterscheidungsmerkmal?

Angelprüfung, Verbandsgehabe, Vereinsmeierei und Rechthaberei....................kennen die Fische auf der ganzen Welt nicht

Also...... ich bekennen mich zu meiner Anglerprüfung, zu meinem Verband und zu den hier gültigen gesetzlichen Regelungen für mein Angelhobby...................die Diskusion darum ist teilweise überflüssiger als ein Kropf und die Tröötüberschrift:
"LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung", hat was von Enthüllungsjournalismus und bezieht mich als Mitglied, pauschal mit ein........aber ich kann das ab

gruß degl

P.s. manchmal hat ein Sturm im Wasserglas auch was erheiterndes


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



> man möge sich wünschen das den Politikern mal so auf den Zahl gefühlt werden würde ....


Deswegen haben wir den Link zu dem Thread hier auch an alle Parteien im Parlament von SH geschickt..

Wir werden ja sehen ob und wie sie reagieren..


----------



## Katteker (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Jose schrieb:


> das mit deiner mehrheit ist so eindeutig nicht:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207226



Das ist ja das schöne an Umfragen und Statistiken: Man muss muss sich nur die richtige raussuchen um seine Argumentation zu untermauern...: Mehrheit für Prüfung

q.e.d.


----------



## Zoddl (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Jose schrieb:


> das mit deiner mehrheit ist so eindeutig nicht:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207226


Stimmt nicht! Die Antwortmöglichkeiten lassen keine vernünftige Aussage zum Thema "Prüfungsstimmung" zu. Um eine korrekte Aussage zu erhalten fehlt in dieser Umfrage u.a. die Antwort:
"Ich hab die Prüfung gemacht, also müssen es andere auch! Aber ich weiss nicht warum..."

Letztere Meinung wird sicher von vielen vertreten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Die Statistiken/Umfragen haben ALLE das gleiche Ergbnis:
Sie zeigen dass der LSFV-Präsident gelogen hat, indem er behauptet hat, ALLE Angler wären gegen JEGLICHE BEFREIUNGEN der Fischereischeinpflicht - ganz egal ob jetzt 30, 40, 50 oder 60% dafür oder dagegen sind - Es sind halt nicht alle.. .

Da es eben schlicht nicht alle und nicht alle gegen jegliche Befreiung sind..


----------



## bacalo (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

......die Wahrheit

http://www.taz.de/1/wahrheit/artikel/1/willst-du/


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *FAKTEN*.......Noch klarer wird das, wenn man die Aussagen des Präsidenten des richtigen Anglerverbandes in SH daneben stelt, ..



Welches ist denn der "unrichtige" (falsche) Anglerveband in SH ?
Bitte verzeih meine Frage, ich bin in dem Thema absolut nicht "up-to-date".

Uli


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

@Ulrich Horst

*LSFV-SH:*
Laut Satzung von Anglern finanzierter *Naturschutzverband*

*LAV-SH:*
Laut Satzung *Anglerverband*, der schon aus eigenem Interesse an sauberen Gewässern und guten Fischbeständen auch für Naturschutz steht..

Beantwortet das Deine Frage?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

jau - danke ;-)


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Praktische Beispiele dass man einen Schein + Prüfung braucht:

Deutschland - mir als einziges Land bekannt was eine Prüfung zum Angeln verlangt

Praktische Beispiele dass man keine Prüfung braucht:

Holland: 2 Verbände, Gewässerscheine kaufen und das wars
USA: 60 Dollar und alle staatlichen Gewässer des Bundeslandes in dem man den Schein löst sind frei zu beangeln
Japan
Russland
Belgien
Canada
Polen
usw...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Am deutschen Wesen muss die Welt genesen, fällt mir dazu nur ein..

Aber nochmal:
Hier gehts nicht um die Prüfung, sondern um den Wegfall des Fischereischeines an geschlossenen Gewässern und dass der LSFV-SH fürchtet, seine diesbezügliche Vollzeitstelle zu verlieren, wenn da Erleichterungen für Angler kommen..

Die Grube hat sich der Verband selber gegraben, indem er dafür gesorgt hat, dass als Voraussetzung für den Fischereischein die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung (ohne Kurs möglich!) kam, statt vernünftiger Angebote an freiwilligen Kursen ohne gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung......

Auch die Umweltministerin in SH hat das ja lobenswerterweise schon erkannt....

Hoffen wir, dass sie nicht umkippt..


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Hallo,
ich glaube auch alle Nichtbesitzer von Führerscheinen und alle, die sich den weggesoffen haben, sind auch gegen Führerscheine.

Etwas weniger Polemik wäre schon angebracht. Derzeit mag man diese Threads ja kaum noch lesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Wir können doch nichts dafür, dass der LSFV-SH Unwahrheiten verbreitet...

Was ist daran polemisch, wenn man das aufzeigt und die Gründe dazu nennt?

Wenn sich der LSFV-SH anmaßt für alle Angler zu sprechen, muss er wie jeder andere Verband der das macht, auch damit rechnen, dass sich nicht nur die verbandstreuen Claqueure melden, sondern eben auch betroffene Angler, die das anders sehen als der Verband...

Vor allem dann, wenn ein Landesverband wie hier zu einer Bundesorganisation gehört, unter der die Angler in den letzten Jahrezehnten massiv zu leiden hatten und der sich bis heute nicht offiziell von den falschen angelpolitischen Leitlinien seines Bundesverbandes distanziert hat.

Sondern - wie hier bei der Frage nach Erleichterungen zum  Zugang zum Angeln - sogar noch aktiv versucht, diese anglerfeindlichen Grundsätze des Bundesverbandes durchzusetzen.

Dass das auch anders geht und man sich anglerfreundlich positionieren kann, zeigt ja der richtige Anglerverband in SH, der LAV-SH..


----------



## degl (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir können doch nichts dafür, dass der LSFV-SH Unwahrheiten verbreitet...
> 
> Was ist daran polemisch, wenn man das aufzeigt und die Gründe dazu nennt?
> 
> ...



Polemisch ist jetzt die von dir getätigte Aussage: "unter der die Angler zu leiden hatten"..........ich kenne Landesweit keinen meiner Mitangler, der unter seinem Verband zu leiden hatte

Und ansonsten hatte sich mein Hinweis auf Polemik sich nicht auf dich bezogen...täte mir Leid, wenns so rübergekommen wäre.......#h

Doch vertrete ich die Meinung, das da viel zu viel als wichtig hingestellt wird.......was nachher nicht so heiß gegessen wird

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



> Polemisch ist jetzt die von dir getätigte Aussage: "unter der die Angler zu leiden hatten"..........ich kenne Landesweit keinen meiner Mitangler, der unter seinem Verband zu leiden hatte


Meine Aussage bezog sich auf den Bundesverband VDFS.

Durch dessen Vorgaben Angler bundesweit (auch in SH,) massiv zu leiden hatten und haben, Beispiele dafür:
> Gesetzliche Nachtangelverbote wie in B-W 
> Verbandsseitig verordnete Nachtangelverbote wie im Saarland
> Gesetzliche Rückwurfverbote
> Setzkescher/Hälterungsverbote
> Verbot tierschutzgerechten Wettfischens
> Abknüppelgebote in Verein/Verbandsgewässern
> Kampf gegen vom Gesetzgeber geplante Erleichterungen wie in SH
etc., etc....




> Doch vertrete ich die Meinung, das da viel zu viel als wichtig hingestellt wird.......was nachher nicht so heiß gegessen


Ich hoffe ja, dass wir mit unseren Veröffentlichungen, dass die Angler zukünftig nicht mehr so viel so heiss essen MÜSSEN...


----------



## raubangler (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

das schreibt die welt:
"""
Schleswig-Holsteins Landessportfischerverband (LSFV) hat die geplante Novellierung des Landesfischereigesetzes kritisiert. So seien die Hobby-Angler gegen jegliche Befreiungen von der Fischereischeinpflicht, sagt LSFV-Präsident Peter Heldt der Nachrichtenagentur dpa.
"""

Das mit dem 'die Hobby-Angler' ist kein direktes Zitat und kann auch von der Welt kommen.
Somit wären nur die LSFV-Angler gemeint.
Wo wäre dann die Lüge?

Hat jemand die original dpa-Meldung?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



> seien die Hobby-Angler gegen jegliche Befreiungen von der Fischereischeinpflicht,  *sagt LSFV-Präsident Peter Heldt der Nachrichtenagentur dpa*.


Ist das nicht klar und eindeutig?

Stammt direkt vom Präsidenten des LSFV-SH an dier dpa und ist mit diesem Satz eindeutig  und klar auf alle Angler bezogen.

Und selbst wenn er nur von den in den Vereinen des LSFV-SH organisierten Anglern sprechen würde, wäre es noch eine Lüge.

Denn selbst im Forum des Verbandes melden sich Leute, die es für gut halten, wenn die geplante Regelung kommt und die auch für die Erleichterungen beim Touristenangelschein für Schleswig Holsteiner sind, gegen die der Verband aktiv kämpft. 

Einfach mal Verbandsbrille absetzen und Fakten akzeptieren!

Der Verband kann ja das Ganze ganz einfach dementieren und klarmachen, dass er eben nicht für alle Angler spricht, sondern nur für einen (Bruch?)Teil der in den Vereinen des Verbandes organisierten Angler..

Wir können aber nichts dafür, wenn der Verband sowas über dpa veröffentlichen lässt und dann nicht dementiert, wenn die Meldung falsch wäre..

Also müssen wir davon ausgehen, das die dpa-Meldung so stimmt und so gewollt ist, da sie schon einige Zeit in Umlauf ist.


----------



## hefi (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Hallo,
man sollte schon wenn man etwas ins Forum stellt bei der Wahrheit bleiben.Der LSFV hat in seiner Stellungnahme zum Landesfischereigesetz nicht von Hobbyangler gesprochen,sondern in§4 Abs 5 von Hobbyfischern gesprochen.Diesen sollten die Fanggeräte der Erwerbsfischer in dieser Stellungnahme nicht zugestanden werden.
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Gruß Hefi


----------



## degl (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



hefi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> man sollte schon wenn man etwas ins Forum stellt bei der Wahrheit bleiben.Der LSFV hat in seiner Stellungnahme zum Landesfischereigesetz nicht von Hobbyangler gesprochen,sondern in§4 Abs 5 von Hobbyfischern gesprochen.Diesen sollten die Fanggeräte der Erwerbsfischer in dieser Stellungnahme nicht zugestanden werden.
> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
> Gruß Hefi



Das verstehe ich jetzt auch nicht;+;+;+

gruß degl


----------



## ohneLizenz (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

moin hefi
wenn das stimmt das du sagst luegt ja jemand anderer hier


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



> man sollte schon wenn man etwas ins Forum stellt bei der Wahrheit bleiben.


Sind wir komplett, wir haben aus der Meldung bei Welt-Online zitiert.

Die klare Aussage vom Präsidenten LSFV-SH selber in dieser Meldung wurde eben über dpa so verbreitet.

Damit will der Verband über die Presse die Öffentlichkeit dazu gewinnen, seinen Ansichten zuzustimmen und deswegen ist auch die Formulierung so wie veröffentlicht wohl gewollt gewesen.. 

Damit die Öffentlichkeit glauben soll, das der LSFV-SH für alle Angler in SH sprechen würde.

Die von Dir zitierte Stellungnahme ans Parlament hat eine andere Zielgruppe, nämlich die Parlamentarier, da formuliert der LSFV-SH natürlich dann auch anders als bei Pressepropaganda, welche für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt ist..

Wie gesagt, der Verband oder Präsident kann jederzeit ein Dementi schicken (auch gerne  wieder über dpa, muss nicht mal an uns direkt sein) und  klarmachen, dass er eben nicht für alle am Angeln interessierten Menschen spricht, sondern nur für einen (Bruch?)Teil der in den Vereinen des Verbandes organisierten Angler.

Würden wir dann genauso sofort veröffentlichen.

Der Pressesprecher des Verbandes hat das in der shz besser formuliert, allerdings nicht bei der Frage des Fischereiescheines an geschlossenen Gewässern, um die es hier geht, sondern wegen der Prüfung::


> Auch der Landessport fischerverband (LSFV), seit 1983 Träger von Fischerei-Lehrgängen, hat Bedenken gegen die neuen Regelungen. Sie könnten eine Aufgabe der Fischereischeinpflicht auf Raten sein. "Die Prüfungen müssen unbedingt beibehalten werden", sagt Pressesprecher Michael Kuhr. Die meisten organisierten Angler stünden hinter der Position des LSFV - der Verband hat 40 000 Mitglieder


Immerhin gibt der Pressesprecher hier ehrlicherweise zu, nur für einen Teil der in Vereinen des LSFV-SH  organisierten Angler zu sprechen.

Wobei natürlich wiederum diese Aussage des Pressesprechers wieder schlicht falsch ist:


> der Verband hat 40 000 Mitglieder


Mitglieder im Verband sind laut Satzung die Vereine - mir war nicht bewusst, dass es in SH 40.000 dem LSFV-SH angeschlossene Angelvereine gibt..

Auch das soll also nur wieder - wie auch die Aussage des Präsidenten über dpa - dazu dienen, die Legitimiation des LSFV-SH in der Öffentlichkeit darzustellen, um so Einfluss auf die Politik nehmen zu können.

Und genau deswegen haben wir auch darauf hingewiesen, dass diese Legitimation zwar formaldemokratisch, aber nicht faktisch gegeben ist:


> Zudem ist der VDSF (dem der LSFV-SH angehört), nicht faktisch legitimiert für die Angler insgesamt zu sprechen.
> 
> Bei ca. 5 Millionen am Angeln interessierter Menschen (Arlinghaus, Allensbach) beträgt der Organisationsgrad der Angler in den VDSF-Verbänden gerade mal ca. 12%, von denen auch nicht alle diese Aussage des Präsidenten unterstützen.
> 
> ...


----------



## degl (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Damit will der Verband über die Presse die Öfentlichkeit dazu gewinnen, seinen Ansichten zu zustimmen und deswegen ist auch die Formulierung  so wie geschrieben.
> 
> Dass die Öffentlichkeit glauben soll, das der LSFV-SH für alle Angler in SH sprechen würde."..........................................
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Algon schrieb:


> diese Aussage ist wieder typisch für euch.
> Nehmt eine Umfrage bei der die Möglichkeiten eindeutig sind.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207481



nein, es ist typisch für dich. nicht richtig lesen aber rumtrompeten. Katteker hat gepostet 
"Die Mehrheit der Angler ist doch *für *die Prüfung usw. Haben Umfragen hier im Baord ergeben."

die eine umfrage hat es so ergeben, die andere anders.
Katteker leitet daraus eine mehrheit ab, gibt es vielleicht, ergibt sich aber nich aus den AB-umfragen





Katteker schrieb:


> Das ist ja das schöne an Umfragen und Statistiken: Man muss muss sich nur die richtige raussuchen um seine Argumentation zu untermauern...: Mehrheit für Prüfung
> 
> q.e.d.



und das hast du prima gemacht: eine rausgepickt und frisch fröhlich die mehrheit behauptet. uninformiert oder absichtliche desinformation?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



> Und ich glaube, das zumindest in SH........mehr als nur ein Bruchteil der Angler organisiert ist.............allein


Dazu muss man Angler definieren.

Es gibt in beiden Dachverbänden zusammen um die 800.000 in Vereinen organisierte Angler in Deutschland.

Dazu kommen Tages/Wochen/Monatskartenverkäufe etc., an Hand derer die Zahl der Angler auf ca. 1,8 Millionen gezählt werden kann (Die werden vom VDSF gerade noch als Angler anerkannt...)

Laut der Studie von Arlinghaus gibt es aber ca. 3 Millionen aktiver deutscher Angler. 

Viele davon (nach obiger Rechnung über 1 Million) angeln aber nur im Urlaub oder im benachbarten Ausland, eben genau wegen der anglerfeindlichen Gesetzgebung in Deutschland - die werden natürlich vom VDSF nicht als Angler anerkannt..

Darüber hinaus nennt Allensbach die Zahl von ca. 5 Millionen grundsätzlich am Angeln interessierter Menschen. (Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/zahlenspiele-vdsf-versus-anglerboard.html )

*Und um die geht es uns!!*

Nicht um unsoziale Besitzstandswahrung für Verbände oder Vereine..

Wir wollen das Angeln in Deutschland insgeamt stärken und damit nicht zuletzt auch Deutschland stärken - und nicht zuerst die Verbände (beide Dachverbände). 

*So sehr man viele Vereine (beider Verbände) für deren hervorragende Arbeit für gesunde Gewässer und gute Fischbestände loben muss, genauso wie für hervoragende Jugendarbeit, soziales Engagement und vieles mehr - aber dafür können die Verbände am wenigsten!*


Und es gibt ja mit dem DAV auch eine anglerfreundliche und sozialere Verbandsalternative zum VDSF.

Während der VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert klar sagt, dass er nur für die im VDSF organisierten Angler spricht, stellt DAV-Präsident Markstein ebenso deutlich klar, dass er auch Wünsche, Anregungen und Forderungen aller am Angeln interessierter Menschen in Deutschland mit in die Diskussionen der Verbandsgremien einbringen will.

Den Unterschied - resultierend aus den Vorgaben der Bundesverbände - sieht man dann auch in SH deutlich:
Der VDSF-Verband LSFV-SH kämpft gegen Erleichterungen beim Zugang zum Angeln.

Der DAV-Verband LAV-SH kämpft für Erleichterungen beim Zugang zum Angeln..


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Jose schrieb:


> nein, es ist typisch für dich. nicht richtig lesen aber rumtrompeten. Katteker hat gepostet
> "Die Mehrheit der Angler ist doch *für *die Prüfung usw. Haben Umfragen hier im Baord ergeben."
> 
> die eine umfrage hat es so ergeben, die andere anders.
> ...


 


ich werde Dir nicht wiedersprechen, habe kein Bock auf eine weitere Verwanung!!!


----------



## raubangler (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Ob die Quelle dpa oder Welt online ist.....ist egal.

Nur direkte Zitate oder eigene Pressemitteilungen des Verbandes können für eine 'Lügen'-Behauptung genutzt werden.
In der Meldung kommen übrigens direkte Zitate vor.
'die Hobby-Angler' gehört nicht dazu.

Habt Ihr denn eine Abschrift von dem Interview?
Oder wenigstens einen dpa-Account, um die Originalmeldung lesen zu können?


----------



## Katteker (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Jose schrieb:


> nein, es ist typisch für dich. nicht richtig lesen aber rumtrompeten. Katteker hat gepostet
> "Die Mehrheit der Angler ist doch *für *die Prüfung usw. Haben Umfragen hier im Baord ergeben."
> 
> die eine umfrage hat es so ergeben, die andere anders.
> ...



Du hast eine Umfrage verlinkt in der nicht danach gefragt wurde, ob die Angler für oder gegen die Prüfung sind. Die Umfrage hatte ein anderes Thema. Deine (Ralles) Umfrage ist hier völlig nutzlos.

Algon hat in seiner Umfrage eine glasklare Fragestellung gewählt: Prüfung, ja oder nein. Und das Ergebnis ist eindeutig.  Wenn dir das Ergebnis nicht gefällt kann ich da nichts für.

Wie viele Umfragen hättest du denn gerne? 2,4,10? So lange Umfragen machen bis dir das Ergebnis passt?


----------



## Jose (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Algon schrieb:


> ich werde Dir nicht wiedersprechen, habe kein Bock auf eine weitere Verwanung!!!


entschuldige, du hast keine verwarnung bekommen weil wir uns "gezankt" haben, du hast die bekommen, weil du 'ner mod-anweisung nicht gefolgt bist.

zum thema:
ralles umfrage zur prüfung hat eine mehrheit dagegen ergeben,
deine umfrage eine mehrheit dafür.

wie zoddl richtig bemerkt, sind umfrage-ergebnisse je nach fragestellung beeinflussbar, was du und ralle ja auch bewiesen haben.

was Katteker dann behauptet, es gäbe eine mehrheit _für_ die prüfung, ist so unrichtig wie die behauptung von LSFV-SH-Präsident Held.


----------



## MefoProf (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Leute guckt euch doch mal an wie viele Angler an den Umfragen hier überhaupt teilgenommen haben. |uhoh:

Da ist nicht eine repräsentative Umfrage dabei und somit sind die alle für die Katz.

#h


----------



## Luku (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

ihr kloppt euch um des kaisers bart.

es ist ja net mal bewiesen das er es SO gesagt hat. 
die redaktionen verschiedenster medien kürzen hier und da mal bzw. ändern/ verkürzen diverse aussagen.

kommt ständig vor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Sollte die Behauptung so nicht stimmen, kann der Präsident oder der Verband das jederzeit dementieren. Auch wieder über dpa oder andere Medien, das muss er sicherlich nicht bei uns. 

Wir veröffentlichen natürlich gerne, falls der Verband zugibt, nicht für alle am Angeln interessierten Menschen sprechen zu wollen - er sollte sich dann aber konsequenterweise auch aus der Gesetzgebung raushalten..

Wir werden das also umgehend nach Kenntnisnahme genauso selbstverständlich veröffentlichen!

Es gibt aber keinen Grund an der Seriosität der Quellen zu zweifeln, zudem sind wir bei dpa natürlich deswegen eh schon dran. 
Da die gleiche Meldung noch in weiteren Veröffentlichungen so auftaucht (nur einige):
http://www.ln-online.de/magazin/rat...igesetz:_Kritik_an_geplanter_Novellierung.htm
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachr...-des-Fischereigesetzes_article1297162389.html
http://www.nachrichten.de/panorama/...n-Novellierung-Fischteich-Angeln-cid_5258886/

Also ist schlicht von der Wahrheit der Meldung auszugehen - sonst hätte der Verband schon lange irgendwie reagieren MÜSSEN! 
Aber das ist augenscheinlich eine gewollte Propagandaoffensive im Lichte dessen betrachtet, dass der LSFV-SH heute abend auch Politiker eingeladen hat, um sie von seiner Sichtweise zu überzeugen. Und da MUSS man sich als Verband natürlich hinstellen und behaupten, für alle Angler zu sprechen.

So war also klar "Gefahr im Verzug" und daher veröffentlichen jetzt schon angesagt - und nicht umsonst wurde das als Vorabveröffentlichung angegeben, falls sich weitere oder anderslautende Fakten ergeben sollten..

Und daher ist es mehr als wichtig, dass rechtzeitig auf solche Aussagen und/oder Umgereimtheiten hingewiesen wird.

Und ein Verband ist zudem keine keine Privatperson, genausowenig wie der Verbandspräsident, wenn er wie hier in seiner Funktion öffentlich spricht.


----------



## JimmyEight (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Ich finde es ganz und gar nicht schön, dass dieses Forum zunehmend politisiert wird. Hier ist nicht mehr von Objektivität zu sprechen. Ich habe keine Lust mich seitenlang zu äußern, aber kurz und knapp: Für mich ist es ganz klar der falsche Weg, dass der Betreiber des Forums so sehr Partei ergreift und nicht objektiv berichtet. Das ist einfach Meinungsmache und hat nichts mit objektivem Journalismus zu tun. Ich finde es gut, dass über die Verbandsangelegenheiten berichtet wird, aber dieses einseitig unter dem Deckmantel des Aufklärungsjournalismus zu tun, ist nicht ok. Davon mal ab, ist es sehr bedauernswert, dass nun auch noch das Niveau in diesem Thema sinkt. Reisserische Überschriften wie die hier benutzte müssen nun wirklich nicht sein. Der Einsatz für sinnvolle Verbandsarbeit in allen Ehren - aber die genutzen MIttel sind inzwischen unter aller Sau.


----------



## raubangler (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sollte die Behauptung so nicht stimmen, kann der Präsident oder der Verband das jederzeit dementieren. Auch wieder über dpa oder andere Medien, das muss er sicherlich nicht bei uns.
> ....



Sollte die Behauptung (hier "öffentlich oder durch Verbreiten von Schriften") so nicht stimmen, greift bereits §186......

Prost


----------



## Katteker (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Jose schrieb:


> ralles umfrage zur prüfung hat eine mehrheit dagegen ergeben,



Nein.



Jose schrieb:


> was Katteker dann behauptet, es gäbe eine mehrheit _für_ die prüfung, ist so unrichtig wie die behauptung von LSFV-SH-Präsident Held.



Ich kenne im echten Leben so gut wie keine Angler die die Prüfung abschaffen wollen. Davon höre ich nur in Internetforen, hauptsächlich in diesem.


----------



## Katteker (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



JimmyEight schrieb:


> Ich finde es ganz und gar nicht schön, dass dieses Forum zunehmend politisiert wird. Hier ist nicht mehr von Objektivität zu sprechen. Ich habe keine Lust mich seitenlang zu äußern, aber kurz und knapp: Für mich ist es ganz klar der falsche Weg, dass der Betreiber des Forums so sehr Partei ergreift und nicht objektiv berichtet. Das ist einfach Meinungsmache und hat nichts mit objektivem Journalismus zu tun. Ich finde es gut, dass über die Verbandsangelegenheiten berichtet wird, aber dieses einseitig unter dem Deckmantel des Aufklärungsjournalismus zu tun, ist nicht ok. Davon mal ab, ist es sehr bedauernswert, dass nun auch noch das Niveau in diesem Thema sinkt. Reisserische Überschriften wie die hier benutzte müssen nun wirklich nicht sein. Der Einsatz für sinnvolle Verbandsarbeit in allen Ehren - aber die genutzen MIttel sind inzwischen unter aller Sau.





|good:

Volle Zustimmung!


----------



## JimmyEight (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Ich kenne im echten Leben so gut wie keine Angler die die Prüfung abschaffen wollen. Davon höre ich nur in Internetforen, hauptsächlich in diesem.



Habe ich auch noch von keinem Scheininhaber gehört - wenn überhaupt wollen die ohne Schein dieses. 
Die ohne Führerschein sehen das wahrscheinlich ähnlich.:q

Davon mal ab, finde ich die Lockerung der Fischereischeinpflicht an geschlossenen Gewässern gut. Aber auch nur dort - an normalen Gewässern für mich undenkbar.


----------



## antonio (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kenne im echten Leben so gut wie keine Angler die die Prüfung abschaffen wollen. Davon höre ich nur in Internetforen, hauptsächlich in diesem.



ja und wenn du keine kennst heißt das noch lange nicht, daß es sie nicht gibt.
ich kenne sehr viele die gegen die prüfung sind.
frag mal alle die die keine prüfung haben, was wird da wohl rauskommen?

antonio


----------



## Sleepwalker (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Moinsen,

da kann mal sehen, dass wir Menschen vom Affen abstammen. Macht einer was dann machen es alle anderen nach.
Damit wil ich sagen, dass diejenigen die Befürworter der Fischerreischeinprüfung sind die sie auch gemacht haben.
Denn diese Leute sagen sich "ich habe den Mist auch lernen und sogar dafür bezahlen müssen, warum sollen das die anderen nicht"? So sieht es doch aus!
Weiterhin kann ich sagen, dass es bei den nördlichsten Anglerverbänden von Schleswig-Holstein keine Umfrage diesbezüglich gegeben hat. Ich kann mir denken wie diese Äußerung von Herrn H. zustande gekommen ist. Er hat sich als Vorsitzender des LSFV SH mit seinen Funktionären der einzelnen Verbände darüber unterhalten und die haben einstimmig "Ja" zur Fischerreischeinprüfung gesagt. Die Angler in den einzelnen Verbänden wurden überhaupt nicht gefragt. Ist doch auch ganz klar denn wenn diese Prüfungen und die hervorgehenden Lehrgänge nicht mehr stattfinden, würde eine erhebliche Einnahmequelle für die Vereine wegfallen.
Und wenn man dann hier sagt, dass dieses dem Verein zugute kommt na da weiß ich aber etwas anderes zu Berichten. Hierrauf möchte und werde ich jetzt nicht weiter eingehen.

Besten Dank Thomas für Deine arbeit hier, mach weiter so denn nur so werden die Leute wachgerüttelt. #6

Gruß Jens


----------



## Katteker (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



antonio schrieb:


> j
> ich kenne sehr viele die gegen die prüfung sind.
> frag mal alle die die keine prüfung haben, was wird da wohl rauskommen?



Frag mal nen 18 Jährigen ohne Fahrerlaubnis, was er von der Führerscheinprüfung hällt...?


----------



## Werner1 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



JimmyEight schrieb:


> Ich finde es ganz und gar nicht schön, dass dieses Forum zunehmend politisiert wird. Hier ist nicht mehr von Objektivität zu sprechen. Ich habe keine Lust mich seitenlang zu äußern, aber kurz und knapp: Für mich ist es ganz klar der falsche Weg, dass der Betreiber des Forums so sehr Partei ergreift und nicht objektiv berichtet. Das ist einfach Meinungsmache und hat nichts mit objektivem Journalismus zu tun. Ich finde es gut, dass über die Verbandsangelegenheiten berichtet wird, aber dieses einseitig unter dem Deckmantel des Aufklärungsjournalismus zu tun, ist nicht ok. Davon mal ab, ist es sehr bedauernswert, dass nun auch noch das Niveau in diesem Thema sinkt. Reisserische Überschriften wie die hier benutzte müssen nun wirklich nicht sein. Der Einsatz für sinnvolle Verbandsarbeit in allen Ehren - aber die genutzen MIttel sind inzwischen unter aller Sau.


 

bester Post in diesem Trööt, vor allem das reisserische Niveau das dieses Thema mittlerweile seitens des Betreibers erhält, stört mich. Das sieht mir wie ein persönlicher Feldzug aus. Abgesehen ob der oder die oder wer auch immer für wen spricht. Bischen mehr Niveau wäre angesagt. Jemanden öffentlich als Lügner zu beschimpfen ist ne große Nummer. Ausserdem sollte man sich dann vorher genau erkundigen welchen Wortlaut das Interview hatte und ob das Wort "alle" wirklich gefallen ist. Denn es geht ja wohl um dieses eine Wort.

Gruß
Werner 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Katteker (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Sleepwalker schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> da kann mal sehen, dass wir Menschen vom Affen abstammen. Macht einer was dann machen es alle anderen nach.
> Damit wil ich sagen, dass diejenigen die Befürworter der Fischerreischeinprüfung sind die sie auch gemacht haben.
> Denn diese Leute sagen sich "ich habe den Mist auch lernen und sogar dafür bezahlen müssen, warum sollen das die anderen nicht"? So sieht es doch aus!




Die Beweggründe sind hier egal. Diese wurden bereits lang und breit in den Threads von Ralle24 und Algon (beide auf Seite 1 und 2 verlinkt) diskutiert.



Sleepwalker schrieb:


> Weiterhin kann ich sagen, dass es bei den nördlichsten Anglerverbänden von Schleswig-Holstein keine Umfrage diesbezüglich gegeben hat. Ich kann mir denken wie diese Äußerung von Herrn H. zustande gekommen ist. Er hat sich als Vorsitzender des LSFV SH mit seinen Funktionären der einzelnen Verbände darüber unterhalten und die haben einstimmig "Ja" zur Fischerreischeinprüfung gesagt. Die Angler in den einzelnen Verbänden wurden überhaupt nicht gefragt.



Genau das ist der Sinn eines Vorstandes. Wenn einem dieser nicht gefällt, kann man einen anderen wählen.



Sleepwalker schrieb:


> Ist doch auch ganz klar denn wenn diese Prüfungen und die hervorgehenden Lehrgänge nicht mehr stattfinden, würde eine erhebliche Einnahmequelle für die Vereine wegfallen.
> Und wenn man dann hier sagt, dass dieses dem Verein zugute kommt na da weiß ich aber etwas anderes zu Berichten. Hierrauf möchte und werde ich jetzt nicht weiter eingehen.



Wurde auch in den anderen Threads diskutiert.




Sleepwalker schrieb:


> Besten Dank Thomas für Deine arbeit hier, mach weiter so denn nur so werden die Leute wachgerüttelt. #6



Aber nicht auf eine Art und Weise die an eine Zeitung mit 4 Buchstaben erinnert.


----------



## Honeyball (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Ihr nehmt diese Umfragen im AB viel zu wichtig. Deren Aussagekraft geht gegen 0, wenn noch nichtmal 200 Leute sich beteiligen.
Ich behaupte ja beispielsweise auch nicht, dass die Mehrheit aller Angler in Deutschland unseren geschätzten Boardie sunny für ein hoffnungslos verdorbenes Subjekt hält, nur weil er vor ein paar Jahren Mal 2 oder 3 Mal hier von ca. 150 Leuten zum "Boardferkel des Monats" gekürt wurde.

Ich bin's vor allem langsam leid, dass wir jedesmal von irgendwelchen Verbandsgetreuen in Rechtfertigungsdruck gesetzt werden, sobald wir wieder mal irgendeinen Murks oder groben Unfug entdeckt haben, den irgendein Bundes- oder Landesverband verbockt hat.
Ich sehe es als redaktionelle Pflicht an, solche Geschehnisse aufzuzeigen und darüber zu berichten. 
Selbstverständlich gibt es hier wie auch anderswo, Menschen, Boardies und Angler, die in allen oder den meisten Punkten voll und ganz hinter "ihrem" Verband stehen und selbstverständlich fühlen die sich von der Kritik an "ihren" Verbandsvertretern auch persönlich angegriffen.
Aber alle anderen, insbesondere diejenigen, die mit den Entscheidungen des Verbandes nicht konform gehen, haben das Recht dazu zu erfahren, dass ihr Verbandsvorsitzender in einer Pressemitteilung sich schlicht und einfach erdreistet, über die Köpfe seiner internen Kritiker hinweg schlichtweg falsche Aussagen zu verbreiten.
Und damit diese darüber informiert werden, veröffentlichen wir schonungs- und rücksichtslos derartige Sachverhalte, sobald sie uns zu Ohren kommen und sobald sie durch Dokumente, Protokolle oder andere Belege aus unserer Sicht hieb- und stichfest sind.
Durch die Vorabveröffentlichung der Mefo-Pläne haben wir so ja auch ein Thema ins Licht der Öffentlichkeit gezogen, bei dem wir sonst wahrscheinlich irgendwann vor dem gleichen Scherbenhaufen vollendeter Tatsachen gestanden hätten, der uns durch die Arroganz und Überheblichkeit einzelner Verbandsverantwortlicher immer dann droht, wenn diese sich erdreisten, mit ihren persönlichen Fadenziehereien unter Berufung auf irgendwelche überwältigenden Mehrheiten von Anglern ihre ureigensten und oftmals, falls überhaupt mehrheitsfähigen so doch zumindest diskussionswürdigen persönlichen oder dem Verbandsselbstzweck dienenden Ziele zu vertreten.
Klar, irgendwo ist das alles ein demokratisch legitimierter Weg, sich als Sprachrohr zu betätigen, aber dann bitte tatsächlich und ausdrücklich nur für die Angler aus den Vereinen ihres eigenen Verbandes und nicht unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen unter Einbeziehung angeblich aller Angler!!!

Und mal abgesehen von irgendwelchen anglerischen Interessen: Wenn ein Verbandsgeschäftsführer und Parteimitglied in einer zwischen den Parteien deutlich kontrovers geführten Sachdiskussion Stellung bezieht und sein Verbandsvorsitzender dann in einer Pressemitteilung eine nicht existente Klientel hinter genau diese Parteienmeinung stellt, dann ist es in meinen Augen schlichtweg unverschämt, denjenigen Polemik vorzuwerfen, die das kritisieren und an die Öffentlichkeit bringen, vor allem, wenn man gleichzeitig auch noch diese geradezu unverschämte Politikmache des Verbandsvorsitzenden zu rechtfertigen versucht.

Und was die immer wieder geäußerte Kritik an der Art der Berichterstattung betrifft:
Ich persönlich würde im AB lieber auf ein paar Leser verzichten als auf Wahrheiten. Lieber unbequem und ehrlich als heuchlerisch und linientreu!


----------



## Katteker (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Honeyball:

Ihr könnt ja gerne eure Meinung zum VDSF haben, diese hier in zig Threads kundtun und alle Fehler schonungslos aufdecken. Aber doch bitte nicht auf B***zeitungsniveau.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



> Besten Dank Thomas für Deine arbeit hier, mach weiter so denn nur so werden die Leute wachgerüttelt


Werden wir..



> Ausserdem sollte man sich dann vorher genau erkundigen welchen Wortlaut das Interview hatte und ob das Wort "alle" wirklich gefallen ist. Denn es geht ja wohl um dieses eine Wort.


Wir haben hier schlicht das Zeitproblem, weil der Verband diese Pressemeldungen ja (bewusst?) so lanciert hat, dass es rechtzeitig für die heutige Podiumsdiskussion mit Politikern rauskam, aber spät genug um nicht rechtzeitig alles zu hundert Prozent sicher verifizieren zu können.

Daher wurde das klar auch bei uns als Vorabveröffentlichung gekennzeichnet, falls da weitere oder andere Fakten noch ans Licht kommen, werden die mit eingearbeitet.

Im Lichte der öffentlichen Kontrollfunktion der Medien ist das so für uns vollkommen in Ordnung, da es hier ganz klar um Gesetzgebung, damit um wichtige öffentliche Information geht und wegen des Zeitfaktors da die Öffentlichkeit informiert werden MUSS.

Wir glauben nach wie vor, dass die Meldung genauso bei der dpa ankam (wir sind dabei das zu verifizieren).

Wichtiger wäre es allerdings, sich mit den wichtigen Fakten zu beschäftigen, da es hier aktuell um uns Angler betreffende Gesetzgebung geht (es kommt einem fast so vor, als ob da Leute von den wirklich wichtigen Dingen bewusss ablenken wollten):


> Es gibt in beiden Dachverbänden zusammen um die 800.000 in Vereinen organisierte Angler in Deutschland.
> 
> Dazu kommen Tages/Wochen/Monatskartenverkäufe etc., an Hand derer die Zahl der Angler auf ca. 1,8 Millionen gezählt werden kann (Die werden vom VDSF gerade noch als Angler anerkannt...)
> 
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Frag mal nen 18 Jährigen ohne Fahrerlaubnis, was er von der Führerscheinprüfung hällt...?



Der Vergleich ist absoluter Unfug!

Beim Angeln gefährded man keine anderen Leute . . .

Nicht nur dass der LSFV-SH-Funktionär sich rausnimmt für alle Angler zu sprechen, was ja nun mal ganz offensichtlich nicht so ist weil
schon hier viele anderer Meinung sind und draußen, speziell im anderen Verband und unter den unorganisierte Anglern gibts jede Menge auf die das nicht zutrifft.

Warumm müllt ihr mit dem Gemecker eigentlich diesen *Informationströöt*(!) voll?

Die Überschrift ist ein wenig reißerisch aber trifft die Wahrheit. Daher Information.
Die Diskussion um des kaiser Bart müsste eigentlich mit dem LSFV-SH-Präsident Heldt geführt werden.
Und zwar darüber woher er seine Legitimation hat und erst recht seine falschen Ansichten, die jeder Grundlage entbehren.#d

Seid also dankbar dafür, dass jemand auf dieses Fehlverhalten aufmerksam macht.

Wenn sich jemand rechtfertigen muss, dann der Held(t) dieser Geschichte!


----------



## raubangler (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Wir glauben nach wie vor, dass die Meldung genauso bei der dpa ankam (wir sind dabei das zu verifizieren).
> ....




Quelle Welt online:
"....sagt LSFV-Präsident Peter Heldt der Nachrichtenagentur dpa."

Das scheint ein Interview gewesen zu sein.
Somit kam keine Meldung bei der dpa an.

Die Frage ist jetzt, ob die dpa-Version des Interviews vor Veröffentlichung autorisiert wurde.


----------



## Jose (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Jose schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



verstehe dein nein nicht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207226

_Kompletten Wegfall der Prüfung, Fischereischein muss gekauft werden_












*137*     55,47%                             
Ich würde auf jeden Fall meinen Fischereischein abgeben und die Prüfung neu machen.                                     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*110*


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



> Die Frage ist jetzt, ob die dpa-Version des Interviews vor Veröffentlichung autorisiert wurde.


Wie gesagt:
Wir glauben die Darstellung der dpa und sind dabei das zu verifizieren. Siehe oben, Zeitfaktor etc..

Und nochmal: 
Befasst euch lieber mit den wichtigen Fakten, um die es eigentlich geht, statt immer ablenken zu wollen.

Dass der LSFV-SH mit allen Mitteln versucht (wie über die  zeitlich geschickt duchgeführte  Pressepropaganda/kampagne) die Politiker für die Veranstaltung heute abend so zu beeinflussen, dass diese glauben, der Verband spräche tatsächlich für eine Mehrheit der am Angeln interessierten Menschen.

Und der so gegen Erleichterungen beim Zugang zum Angeln aktiv kämpft, unter anderem um seine Vollzeitstelle behalten zu können (steht so im Entwurf der Stellungnahme ans Parlament).

Und das zeigen wir deutlich auf und weisen auf die anglerfreundlicheere und sozialere Alternative LAV-SH hin.


----------



## Honeyball (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Katteker schrieb:


> Honeyball:
> 
> Ihr könnt ja gerne eure Meinung zum VDSF haben, diese hier in zig Threads kundtun und alle Fehler schonungslos aufdecken. Aber doch bitte nicht auf B***zeitungsniveau.



Das kannst Du uns vielleicht noch im Hinblick auf die Threadüberschrift und das Wort "lügt" vorwerfen, ok, akzeptiert, aber inhaltlich und sprachlich finde ich diesen Vorwurf ansonsten nicht gerechtfertigt.

Der Bildzeitungsvergleich hinkt übrigens, weil wir hier im AB nichts verkaufen müssen und auch wirtschaftlich nicht davon abhängig sind, welcher Thread gelesen wird und welcher nicht. (auch wenn ein gewisser Pressesprecher in einem gewissen Verbandsforum da gerne irgendwelche anderen Aussagen drüber macht [nein ich nehme das Wort "Lüge" jetzt nicht wieder in die Tasten, obwohl es mehr als nahe liegt!!!!])


----------



## Katteker (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist absoluter Unfug!
> 
> Beim Angeln gefährded man keine anderen Leute . . .



In beiden Fällen fragt man Personen ohne Prüfung. Ist doch logisch, dass niemand eine Prüfung freiwillig machen möchte.

Ob die Angelprüfung unsinnig ist da keine Leute gefährdet werden siehe die anderen beiden Threads. Auch das wurde lang und breit diskutiert.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Überschrift ist ein wenig reißerisch aber trifft die Wahrheit. Daher Information.



Ein "wenig" reißerisch?


----------



## Katteker (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Jose schrieb:


> verstehe dein nein nicht:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207226
> 
> _Kompletten Wegfall der Prüfung, Fischereischein muss gekauft werden_
> ...



Ich schick dir mal ne PN. Das führt hier zu weit.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Katteker schrieb:


> In beiden Fällen fragt man Personen ohne Prüfung. Ist doch logisch, dass niemand eine Prüfung freiwillig machen möchte.
> 
> Ob die Angelprüfung unsinnig ist da keine Leute gefährdet werden siehe die anderen beiden Threads. Auch das wurde lang und breit diskutiert.



Warum auch wenns Unsinn ist . . . #6



Katteker schrieb:


> Ein "wenig" reißerisch?



Ein ganz klein wenig vielleicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



> Ein "wenig" reißerisch?


Muss sie leider sein, um der zeitlich geschickt platzierten Pressekampagne wirkliche Information entgegensetzen zu können und damit eine größere Öffentlichkeit zu erreichen.

Denn - wie des öfteren gesagt:
Heute abend steht eine Podiumsdiskussin des  LSFV-SH an, auf welcher Politker im Sinne des LSFV-SH und gegen die Interessen der überwiegenden Zahl am Angeln interessierter Menschen beeinflusst werden sollen - auch gegen den Wunsch der in den Vereinen des richtigen Anglerverband LAV-SH organisierten Angler. 

Das ist erstklasige Lobbyarbeit des LSFV-SH, wozu man schlicht gratulieren muss - auch wenn der LSFV-SH nur für einen (Bruch?)Teil der in den Vereinen des Verbandes organisierten Angler sprechen kann..

Da wir keine "Lobbyarbeit" für eine begrenzte Anglergruppe machen, sondern alle am Angeln interessierten Menschen über diese und andere Vorgänge informieren müssen, welche ja die Gesetgebung mitbestimmen werden, mussten wir auf Grund der (nochmal!) hervorragenden Lobbyarbeit des Verbandes hier schneller reagieren als wir uns das wünschten und als uns recht war.


----------



## Honeyball (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Übrigens finde ich es mal wieder mehr als bezeichnend, dass auch im verbandseigenen Forum neben einzelnen, die sozusagen live von hier berichten, nichts Inhaltliches zu der Thematik kommt. Statt dessen nur wieder die üblichen Hetzschriften gegen Thomas und Ralle.

Wem in der Sache die Argumente ausgehen, der schlägt halt auf die Personen ein#c

Katteker, ist Dir so ein Niveau lieber?


----------



## Werner1 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nochmal:
> Befasst euch lieber mit den wichtigen Fakten, um die es eigentlich geht, statt immer ablenken zu wollen.


 

Keine Sorge mit den Fakten befasse ich mich und ablenken will ich vom Thema auch nicht. 

Ich denke das ihr mit diesem Trööt einiges von der bisherigen sehr guten Arbeit zerstört habt. Zumindest bleibt bei mir ein fadiger Beigeschmack.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## mcrae (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Mannomann...

Der LSFV lügt in Pressemitteilung...
Die Überschrift ist echt daneben.

Der Landesverband Schleswig-Holstein sagt das Angler überwiegend gegen die Abschaffung der Fischereiprüfung sind. 
Das Stimmt! 
Wie hier ja gerne immer wieder gebetsmühlenartig wiederholt wird spricht der (Landes)Verband in erster Linie für die eigenen Mitglieder. Und da diese Mitglieder in der Mehrheit für die Beibehaltung der Prüfungspflicht sind sagt der Vorsitzende des Landesverbandes Schleswig-Holstein ganz klar die Wahrheit. Das ist Fakt.


----------



## mcrae (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

@Honeyball

Überrascht dich das?

*Selbstzensur*


----------



## Honeyball (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

...wobei ich solches Bestreben, wie das von Degl, persönlich absolut lobenswert finde, zeigt es doch, dass es genügend Personen dort wie hier gibt, die einem sinnvollen Dialog in der Sache nicht abgeneigt sind.


----------



## JimmyEight (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Werden wir..  ...



Dieser Post, gefällt mir schon gleich viel besser. (Und der vorangegange von Honeyball ebenso)

Ganz besonders ein Großteil des von dir gemachten Zitates. ABER 


> Und es gibt ja mit dem DAV auch eine anglerfreundliche und sozialere Verbandsalternative zum VDSF.
> 
> Während der VDSF-Bund-Präsident Mohnert klar sagt, dass er nur für die  im VDSF organisierten Angler spricht, stellt DAV-Präsident Markstein  ebenso deutlich klar, dass er auch Wünsche, Anregungen und Forderungen  aller am Angeln interessierter Menschen in Deutschland mit in die  Diskussionen der Verbandsgremien einbringen will."


 genau dort ist die Krux, die Du leider hier immer wieder unter den Tisch fallen lässt, bzw. dessen Botschaft Du als Allgemeingültig hinstellst. 

Ich möchte gar nicht, dass ein Verband auf Interessen von Nichtmitgliedern eingeht - ich bin in einem Verband, damit dieser MEINE Interessen ward. Aus meiner Sicht, sehe ich keinen Grund einem Verband / Partei / was auch immer anzugehören, wenn dieser sich um ALLE kümmert. Ich will dass mein Verband (welcher auch immer) sich um mich bzw. um den Willen der Mitglieder kümmert. 
Wenn jemand sich nicht vertreten fühlt, muss er sich einem Verband / Partei / etc anschließen. 
Ich bin kein Angelforumsbetreiber, kein Angelgräteindustrieller und mein Konto sieht am Ende des Monats nicht besser aus, wenn mehr Leute angeln. Ich vertrete mich selbst und nicht irgendwelche potentiellen-weiß-der-Teufel-was-Menschen. 

Sofern ich nicht etwas falsch verstanden habe, steht es auch dem NICHT-Schein-Inhaber frei, einem Verband beizutreten und sich von diesem vertreten zu lassen. Diese ganzen Schätzungen über mutmaßliche Angler sind doch hinfällig, wenn diese selbst anscheinend gar keine Meinung haben - Verspüren Sie den Wunsch einer Änderung können Sie diesen ja auf verschiedensten Wegen äußern.


Und wenn jemand das anders sieht, ist das ja sein gutes Recht! Jeder so wie er meint - ich frage mich nur, wieso der Forenbetreiber nicht objektiv bleiben kann und so riskant seine Meinung mit der vermuteten Meinung anderer vermischt. 

Diskussion, Austausch, Aufdeckung, Enthüllung, Information etc ist wunderbar - aber hier gilt: Der Weg führt zum Ziel; nicht der Zweck heiligt die Mittel.


Brrr, wurde schon wieder soviel geschrieben, während ich geschrieben habe, dass ich noch kurz ergänzen möchte:

Es wird ja hier unterstellt, der "regierende" Verband in SH vertritt nicht einmal die Meinung seiner Mitglieder (schon gar nicht die der Nicht-Mitglieder) - daraufhin fällt mir nur ein: Jedes Mitglied das schweigt, stimmt zu. Wem etwas nicht passt, soll sich doch dort melden.


----------



## Honeyball (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



mcrae schrieb:


> @Honeyball
> 
> Überrascht dich das?
> 
> *Selbstzensur*



Nicht wirklich 

Aber ich lese gerne dort nach, auch um ggf. unsere Aussagen und unser Handeln kritisch zu hinterfragen.
Im Moment freue ich mich aber darüber, dass gemäß gewisser Postings dort, wir -sprich das AB- dafür verantwortlich sind, dass die Verbandsfusion gescheitert ist. :vik::vik::vik:
Dann kann ja doch nicht sooo falsch sein, was wir mit unseren Veröffentlichungen ans Tageslicht bringen :q:q:q


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ihr nehmt diese Umfragen im AB viel zu wichtig. Deren Aussagekraft geht gegen 0, wenn noch nichtmal 200 Leute sich beteiligen.




#6 Genau !


Will gar nich wissen wieviel Leute grad gezuckt haben, alá (ohh Shit hab ick gar nicht bedacht und trotzdem meine Fr..... aufgerissen) ... Klasse ..... 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



> Der Landesverband Schleswig-Holstein sagt das Angler überwiegend gegen die Abschaffung der Fischereiprüfung sind.
> Das Stimmt!


Ich glaube das augenbblicklich und unbesehen, da ja nur die Vereine Mitglieder des Verbandes sind und nicht die Angler  - unsoziale Besítzstandswahrung statt Basis mit einbeziehen (Schlagwort Vollzeitstelle).

Interessant wäre mal eine wissenschaftlich gesicherte neutrale Umfrage dazu unter 
1.: Allen Anglern, die in Vereinen des Naturschutzverbandes LSFV-SH organisiert sind

2.: Allen Anglern, die in den Vereinen des Anglerverbandes LAV-SH organisiert sind

3.: Allen Menschen in SH, die sich fürs Angeln interessieren..


----------



## Honeyball (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

@JimmiEight:
Dein Posting gefällt mir auch, auch wenn ich inhaltlich anderer Meinung bin. Aber genau auf dieser Basis lassen sich genau die Kompromisse finden, die wir alle gerne hätten. #6

Übrigens kann ein Nicht-Schein-Inhaber zwar Mitglied beim DAV aber nicht beim VDSF werden, nicht wegen Schein oder Nicht-Schein, sondern weil der VDSF und seine Landesverbände keine Einzelmitgliedschaften zulassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



> @JimmiEight:
> Dein Posting gefällt mir auch, auch wenn ich inhaltlich anderer Meinung bin.


Dito!!

@ JimmyEight



> Sofern ich nicht etwas falsch verstanden habe, steht es auch dem NICHT-Schein-Inhaber frei, einem Verband beizutreten und sich von diesem vertreten zu lassen


Nur über Vereine, und die nehmen meist nur Scheininhaber auf ..



> Aus meiner Sicht, sehe ich keinen Grund einem Verband / Partei / was auch immer anzugehören, wenn dieser sich um ALLE kümmert.


Richtig - aber wer sich als Verband aktiv in die anglerische Gesetzgebung einmischt und weiss, dass er nur für einen Bruchteil der am Angeln interessierten Menschen sprechen kann, darf sich nicht hinstellen, als ob er für alle oder die Mehrheit sprechen kann.



> Es wird ja hier unterstellt, der "regierende" Verband in SH vertritt nicht einmal die Meinung seiner Mitglieder (schon gar nicht die der Nicht-Mitglieder)


Nein! 
Habe ich nie unterstellt!!
Habe ich mehrfach so geschrieben! 
Ich glaube fest, dass er die Interessen der Mehrheit seiner Mitglieder vetrtritt!!
*Das sind aber nicht die Angler oder am Angeln interessierten Menschen, sondern eben die Vereine/Vereinsvorstände!*


----------



## mcrae (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Das einige die Kommunikation mit euch mittlerweile Verweigern habt ihr euch zu einem nicht unbeträchtlichen Teil selber zuzuschreiben. Ausartungen mit den Themen und in den Diskussionen werden nach meinem Empfinden eher mehr als weniger.

Und dann noch unbewiesene und/oder widerlegte Behauptungen, aus denen dann teilweise echt haarsträubende "Beweisketten" gebildet werden...

Beispiel:
Der VDSF und die zugehörigen Landesverbände hätten keine Legitimation für die Angler in Deutschland zu sprechen. Ok, dann sollte man aber auch nicht verschweigen das alle anderen eine noch geringere Legitimation haben. Der DAV hat bedeutend weniger Mitglieder und dann gibt es ja noch 4,4 Millionen "Einmannverbände". Das Anglerboard, in Person einiger Funktionsträger, stellt indirekt die Behauptung auf (Es entsteht zumindest der deutliche Eindruck) das dieses Forum eine legitimierte Vertretung der Angler in Deutschland wäre. Das Anglerboard hat noch weniger Mitglieder als der DAV geschweige denn der VDSF.


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> 3.: Allen Menschen in SH, die sich fürs Angeln interessieren..



Würde die beste Representanz ergeben.


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist absoluter Unfug!
> 
> Beim Angeln gefährded man keine anderen Leute . . .
> 
> ...


 
um das in den Worten eines berühmten Anglers zu sagen
*Auch du, Brutus? *


MfG Algon


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



> Der VDSF und die zugehörigen Landesverbände hätten keine Legitimation für die Angler in Deutschland zu sprechen. Ok, dann sollte man aber auch nicht verschweigen das alle anderen eine noch geringere Legitimation haben


Was die Zahl der jeweils in den Vereinen organisierten Angler angeht, hast Du vollkommen recht.

Davon ab haben wir nie die formaldemokratische Legitimiation beider Verbände bezweífelt.

Nur die faktische....

Allerdings vergisst Du dabei auch, dass der DAV dennoch eine größere faktische Legitimation hat.

Indem dieser Verband nämlich zumindest Anliegen, Wünsche und Interessen auch der nichtorganisierten Angler mit in seine Diskusionen aufnimmt.

Was der VDSF komplett verweigert.

Um das klar zu machen:
Das ist gutes Recht des VDSF!!!

Gut finden muss man das aber noch lange nicht.

Und vor allem sollten dann VDSF-Verbände nicht behaupten, für alle oder einen Großteil der Angler oder am Angeln interessierter Memnschen zu sprechen, wenn sie ihre Lobbyarbeit machen.

Denn das ist klar gelogen. 

Sondern dann klar sagen, dass sie für die Mehrheit (beileibe nicht alle!!) der in den Vereinen des VDSF organisierten Angler sprechen.

Also können sie vielleicht für 3- oder 400.000 der ca. 5 Millionen am Angeln interessierter Menschen sprechen - mehr aber auch nicht!

Und das gestehe ich auch jederzeit dem VDSF zu!!

Aber eben auch nicht mehr!!




> Das Anglerboard, in Person einiger Funktionsträger, stellt indirekt die Behauptung auf (Es entsteht zumindest der deutliche Eindruck) das dieses Forum eine legitimierte Vertretung der Angler in Deutschland wäre


Sollte dieser Eindruck entstehen, ist er definitiv falsch!!

Von der redaktionellen Seite her sehen wir uns als Informationsplattform für alle am Angeln interessierten Menschen mit klaren angelpolitischen Leitlinien, nicht als deren Interessenvetretung.

Das Forum steht wiederum allen Menschen offen, die im Rahmen der Regeln mit oder über Angler und Angeln diskutieren wollen.



> Das Anglerboard hat noch weniger Mitglieder als der DAV geschweige denn der VDSF.


Der Unterschied hier:
Im Anglerboard sind alle freiwillig im vollen Bewusstsein dessen, was das hier ist. Und ohne - auch ohne versteckte - Kosten

In den Vereinen wissen viele Angler nicht mal, dass sie überhaupt zu einem Verband gehören. Es wird im Normalfall weder beim Eintritt darauf hingewiesen, noch gesondert der Verbandsbeitrag aufgeführt noch besteht eine Möglichkeit für den Angler in den Verein einzutreten ohne gleichzeitig dem Verband beitreten zu MÜSSEN!

Da gibts also schon kleine Unterschiede 
;-)


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

BTW: als ob man eine Wahl hätte, ich wollte auch nicht zum VDSV dazugehören, aber mit Beitritt in einen Verein ist man meist ZWANGSMITGLIED denn in NRW sind die meisten Vereine dem VDSV angeschlossen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Was ich wirklich Schade finde ist, dass es vielen nicht gelingt unabhängig von persönlichen Vorlieben, Einstellungen, Besitzstandwahrungen, Abneigungen, Sympathien einfach über die Sache zu diskutieren.

Ihr zerfleischt Euch darin zu beweisen wer Recht oder Unrecht hat, wer wo welches Niveau beschreitet usw.

Traurig, aber in unserer Gesellschaft offenbar weit verbreitet ist Futterneid und Mirdasmeiste.

Tolle Gesellschaft, in der man nicht mal ganz einfach ein wenig zurückstecken kann, um anderen auch ein wenig Freude zu gewähren. 

Statt dessen fleißig Energie aufwenden um diejenigen zu kritisieren die sich für ein liberaleres Angeln in Deutschland einsetzen.

Aber was soll´s, letztenendes werden diejenigen ja auch davon profitieren. Und wir neiden es denjengen dann noch nichtmal.


----------



## mcrae (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Für mich persönlich hat der DAV nichtmal eine faktische Legitimität. 

Daher bin ich auch ganz bewusst und freiwillig kein Mitglied im DAV.

Aber wenn du deine Arbeit als Redakteur und Admin in der reinen Information siehst liegst du mit einem großen Teil deiner Äußerungen hier im Forum deutlich neben einer reinen Information. Die Ansätze zum Aufrütteln der Angler hab ich da schon berücksichtigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



> Aber wenn du deine Arbeit als Redakteur und Admin in der reinen Information siehst liegst du mit einem großen Teil deiner Äußerungen hier im Forum deutlich neben einer reinen Information. Die Ansätze zum Aufrütteln der Angler hab ich da schon berücksichtigt.


Bitte richtig lesen:


> Von der redaktionellen Seite her sehen wir uns als Informationsplattform für alle am Angeln interessierten Menschen *mit klaren angelpolitischen Leitlinien*, nicht als deren Interessenvetretung



Und schade, dass Du zu alle dem anderen nichts sagst, wozu ich Dir so ausführlich geantwortet habe..


----------



## mcrae (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Ralle, wenn du das auch immer berücksichtigen würdest...

Aber ma ganz davon ab.

Es gibt etliche Angler die entweder ein zu liberales Angelrecht (in Teilen) ablehnen oder mit dem bestehenden einfach zufrieden sind und keine Änderungen wollen. Die haben genauso ihre Berechtigung gegen ein liberales Recht zu sein und natürlich auch ihre Meinung kundzutun.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



mcrae schrieb:


> Ralle, wenn du das auch immer berücksichtigen würdest...



Zeigst Du mir bitte die Stelle, wo ich aus eigener Moralvorstellung oder Besitzstandwahrung Einschränkungen für andere gefordert habe?

Oder findest Du Dich mit den hunderten von postings ab, in denen ich die Meinung vertrete, dass jeder in einem möglichst weiten Rahmen nach eigenen Vorlieben fischen können soll ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



> Es gibt etliche Angler die entweder ein zu liberales Angelrecht (in Teilen) ablehnen oder mit dem bestehenden einfach zufrieden sind und keine Änderungen wollen. *Die haben genauso ihre Berechtigung gegen ein liberales Recht zu sein und natürlich auch ihre Meinung kundzutun*.


*Vollkommen richtig!!!*

Aber sie haben nicht das Recht - sowenig wie die andere "Partei" - daraus einen Alleinvertretungsanspruch für am Angeln interessierte Menschen abzuleiten.

Egal welche Einstellung man hat, einen solchen Alleinvertretungsanspruch hat man nicht als Person, nicht als Verband, nicht als "Anglerboard"!

Und wir erheben auch diesen Anspruch nicht.

Den erhebt so auch der DAV (meines Wissens) nicht.

Nur der VDSF (und evtl. Einzelpersonen) - vielleicht sind die deswegen immer so sauer, weil wir ihnen diesen Alleinvertretunganspruch nicht zugestehen, wie sie es von früher mal gewohnt waren?
;-)))

Wo man als Verband alles in Ruhe ausmauscheln konnte, wo es kein Internet gab (und da meine ich beileibe nicht nur das Anglerboard!), indem wie heute einfach alles schnell genug auf den Tisch kommt..

Wie bei Stuttgart21 oder jetzt in Ägypten und Tunesien werden sich Politik, Verbände und Lobbyisten daran gewöhnen müssen, dass eben nicht mehr alles an der Bevölkerung vorbei einfach durchgedrückt werden kann..


Und das machen wir klar, das sollte jeder wissen, da informieren wir.

Vor allem das dann, wenn wieder weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen für Angler kommen, dann auch jeder weiss, wem er die zu verdanken hat:
Sich selber, weil er vorher seinen Arsxx nicht hochbekommen hat und den VDSF nicht daran gehindert, weitere Restriktionen einzuführen oder Erleichterungen für Angler zu verhindern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



mcrae schrieb:


> Es gibt etliche Angler die entweder ein zu liberales Angelrecht (in Teilen) ablehnen oder mit dem bestehenden einfach zufrieden sind und keine Änderungen wollen. Die haben genauso ihre Berechtigung gegen ein liberales Recht zu sein und natürlich auch ihre Meinung kundzutun.




Ups, überlesen.

Nein, es gibt kein " Recht " andere in ihren Freiheiten beschneiden zu wollen. Es sei denn man wird selbst durch andere in seiner Freiheit eingeschränkt. 

Davon ab.

Wenn das so wäre, dass so viele mit dem LSFV SH zufrieden wären, müsste deren Forum ja vor Beifallsbekundungen überschäumen.

Doch es ist recht still da, sehr still. Zu still ??


----------



## Carp4Fun (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



			
				Anglerboard schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag Carp4Fun,
> Sie haben schon seit einigen Wochen keine neuen Beiträge verfasst.
> Nehmen Sie sich doch ein wenig Zeit um eine Frage zu stellen, bei Problemen zu helfen oder sich einfach mit anderen Mitgliedern auszutauschen.


Na gut, gerne --> Moin allerseits!|wavey:

Zugegebenermaßen hab ich hier diesmal nur die ersten Postings überflogen; im Grunde reicht mir aber auch schon wieder die bloße Zurkenntnisnahme der Überschrift. Ein ironisches *Hut ab* dafür an die _hoffentlich faktisch legitimierten_ Herren von der Redaktion, denn auch solch ein Niveau muss man sich schließlich erstmal erarbeiten!!#6

Was ich eigentlich nur mal loswerden möchte, weil es meiner Ansicht nach bislang noch viel zu wenig zur Sprache kam: Bitte berücksichtigt im Rahmen eurer mE höchst scheinheiligen "Berichterstattung", dass erst recht nicht die hohen Zahlen hiesiger Boardbesucher und -mitglieder das AB in irgend einer Form zu einer _faktischen_ Interessenvertretung _legitimieren_ dürften! Der mit Abstand größte Teil der Boardies wird sich hier wohl kaum aus (angel-)politisch motivierten Gründen angemeldet haben... Und in diesem Sinne fände ich es sehr bedrückend, wenn eine vollkommen ungezwungene -um nicht zu sagen politisch belanglose- Mitgliedschaft hier im Board, nicht zuletzt an anderer Stelle oder im Rahmen öffentlicher Hetzkampagnen auch zur Vertretung anders gelagerter Interessen zweckentfremdet werden könnte.

In diesem Sinne hoffe ich, dass ihr im Rahmen eurer öffentlichen Redaktionsarbeit auch immer ganz brav darauf hinweist, dass ihr letztlich nicht mehr als das vertreten könnt, was die Handvoll der AB-Redaktionsmitglieder sich mehr oder minder undemokratisch auf ihre angelpolitische Fahne geschrieben hat!

Ums kurz zu machen: Ich mag nicht glauben, dass sich unter den Anglerboardmitgliedern eine _faktische_ Mehrheit fände, die offen hinter dieser Form von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit steht. Mir persönlich sträuben sich beim Lesen jedenfalls zunehmend die Nackenhaare und ich hoffe eigentlich nur, dass das Anglerboard in gewissen Kreisen _faktisch_ einfach nicht so ernst genommen wird, wie es ein allzu unkritischer Blick auf die Benutzerstatistiken vielleicht vermuten lassen könnte...

Vielleicht bis irgendwann mal wieder!

Kopfschüttelnde Grüße, weiterhin viel Spaß!#6

Sascha


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



> Bitte berücksichtigt im Rahmen eurer mE höchst scheinheiligen "Berichterstattung", dass erst recht nicht die hohen Zahlen hiesiger Boardbesucher und -mitglieder das AB in irgend einer Form zu einer faktischen Interessenvertretung legitimieren dürften!


Siehe oben:


> Egal welche Einstellung man hat, einen solchen Alleinvertretungsanspruch hat man nicht als Person, nicht als Verband, nicht als "Anglerboard"!
> 
> Und wir erheben auch diesen Anspruch nicht.





> Der mit Abstand größte Teil der Boardies wird sich hier wohl kaum aus (angel-)politisch motivierten Gründen angemeldet haben... Und in diesem Sinne fände ich es sehr bedrückend, wenn eine vollkommen ungezwungene -um nicht zu sagen politisch belanglose- Mitgliedschaft hier im Board, nicht zuletzt an anderer Stelle oder im Rahmen öffentlicher Hetzkampagnen auch zur Vertretung anders gelagerter Interessen zweckentfremdet werden könnte.


Wir sind ja kein Verband, der behauptet er schweigt, stimmt zu ;-))

Und wie Du hier siehst, haben wir keinerlei Probleme auch mit solchen Postings wie von Dir...

Wir sind da komplett offen für jede Diskussion mit jedem bei uns  - und werden das weiterhin sein...


----------



## mcrae (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was die Zahl der jeweils in den Vereinen organisierten Angler angeht, hast Du vollkommen recht.
> 
> Davon ab haben wir nie die formaldemokratische Legitimiation beider Verbände bezweífelt.
> 
> ...




Nochmal ausführlich. da ich dir bei vielen Gelegenheiten zu den anderen Themen geantwortet hatte wollte ich es nicht hier wiederholen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



mcrae schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich hat der DAV nichtmal eine faktische Legitimität.



Würdest du das einem DAVler mal näher erläutern? Mir fällt nicht einziger Grund ein, warum ein anerkannter (und zwar international anerkannter!) Anglerverband keine Legitimation haben sollte, für deutsche Angler sprechen zu dürfen.

Und das schließt im übrigen auch den nichtorganisierten Angler mit ein! Folgernd schon aus dem Grund, dass der DAV erklärtermaßen und auch praktisch bewiesen (beispielsweise Fischereischeinbefreiung beim Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg - die wenigsten dieser "Friedfischscheininhaber sind im LAVB organisiert ... dennoch hat der LAVB auch für diese Hobby-Angler an dieser Gesetzesänderung mitgearbeitet) seine Bemühungen sowohl für organisierte, als auch nichtorganisierte Angler einsetzt.

Wenn du mich fragst, hat der DAV schon aufgrund solch einer liebralen Politik die formale und auch moralische Legitimation.


----------



## mcrae (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zeigst Du mir bitte die Stelle, wo ich aus eigener Moralvorstellung oder Besitzstandwahrung Einschränkungen für andere gefordert habe?
> 
> Oder findest Du Dich mit den hunderten von postings ab, in denen ich die Meinung vertrete, dass jeder in einem möglichst weiten Rahmen nach eigenen Vorlieben fischen können soll ??



Das bezog sich auf deinen ersten Satz


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

Danke mcrae!
Endlich wieder Fakten 
;-))



> Das ist deine persönlich Ansicht, die mögen auch andere Teilen, deshalb ist sie aber noch nicht allgemeinverbindlich.


Habe ich nie behauptet, dass die allgemeinverbindlich wäre..

Zur Anglerzahl bzw. die Legitimation oderbesser gesagt die Anmaßung der Verbände hatte ich ja schon geschrieben, dass das auf die Definition des Begriffes "Angler" ankommt. 

Aber selbst wenn der VDSF "nur" für alle 1,8 Millionen an Hand Mitgliedschaft oder Kartenerwerb direkt nachweisbarer Angler sprechen wollte, kann er das mit ca. 600.000 (paar mehr oder weniger) in seinen Vereinen organisierten nicht beanspruchen. 
Denn Einstimmigkeit gabs ja nur mal in der DDR - also kann man sicher davon ausgehen, dass eine nicht zu unterschätzende Zahl der in VDSF-Vereinen organisierten Angler der VDSF Politik nicht zustimmen.



> Versteckte Kosten gibts auch bei den Verbänden nicht. Beiträge und deren Höhe und Zusammensetzung sind kein Geheimnis. Ansonsten siehe vorangegangenes Posting.


Damit meine ich klar, dass im Normalfall (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) bei einem Vereinsbeitritt kein Angler über Verbandszugehörigkeit oder seinen persönlichen Kostenbeitrag zur Finanzierung des Verbandes informiert wird.



> Da ist der Angler selber Schuld. Es ist klar und deutlich die Zugehörigkeit eines Vereines im VDSF ersichtlich. Auch vor der Abgabe einer Beitrittserklärung/Aufnahmeantrag sind diese Informationen ersichtlich. Wer sich da nicht informiert kann oder will entweder nicht lesen oder es interessiert ihn nicht. Im Normalfall ist die Zusammensetzung der Beiträge einsehbar, da gesetzlich vorgeschrieben. Wenn jemand das wissen möchte muss derjenige nur nachlesen oder nachfragen wenn er nicht lesen möchte.


VOLLKOMMEN RICHTIG!!
IN GÄNZE!!
Auch ein Grund für manchmal reisserische Überschriften, weil es scheinbar nicht anders geht, bei Anglern überhaupt Interesse für angelpolitische Themen zu wecken.

Das muss man - wie Du - beileibe nicht gutheissen.

Aber:
Es wirkt!

*Ich möchte mich nochmal ausdrücklich bei Dir bedanken.*

Auch wenn wir klar unterschiedlichen Meinungen haben, zeigt das, dass wir beide an Hand von Fakten (die auch nicht jeder akzeptieren muss, wir aber jeweils für uns selber belegen oder ableiten können) miteinander diskutieren können.

Ich hätte gerne mehr von Deiner Sorte!!


----------



## mcrae (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Würdest du das einem DAVler mal näher erläutern? Mir fällt nicht einziger Grund ein, warum ein anerkannter (und zwar international anerkannter!) Anglerverband keine Legitimation haben sollte, für deutsche Angler sprechen zu dürfen.
> 
> Und das schließt im übrigen auch den nichtorganisierten Angler mit ein! Folgernd schon aus dem Grund, dass der DAV erklärtermaßen und auch praktisch bewiesen (beispielsweise Fischereischeinbefreiung beim Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg - die wenigsten dieser "Friedfischscheininhaber sind im LAVB organisiert ... dennoch hat der LAVB auch für diese Hobby-Angler an dieser Gesetzesänderung mitgearbeitet) seine Bemühungen sowohl für organisierte, als auch nichtorganisierte Angler einsetzt.
> 
> Wenn du mich fragst, hat der DAV schon aufgrund solch einer liebralen Politik die formale und auch moralische Legitimation.




Die faktische Legitimation die der DAV für mich nicht hat ist für mich darin begründet das der DAV mit meinen Ansichten und Überzeugungen nicht wirklich übereinstimmt, damit spricht der DAV auch nicht für mich.

Meine uneingeschränkte Anerkennung als Verband und Interessenvertretung hat er, aber halt nicht als mein Verband. 

Ich bin klar gegen eine Prüfungsbefreiung, das bedeutet nicht das ich mit der derzeitigen Praxis der Lehrgänge und Prüfung komplett einverstanden bin.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

@mcrae

Deiner Logik folgernd (die ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann) besäße aus meiner Sicht der VDSF aber auch keine Legitimität, weil er ganz sicher nicht für einen Großteil derer spricht und sprechen kann, die ihr anglerisches Hobby nur deswegen ausführen können, weil der DAV eine weitaus liberalere Politik betreibt.

Und in Anbetracht von (wenn auch möglicherweise nur geduldeten) Restriktionen, kann ich für mich auch nicht behaupten, dass der VDSF in meinem Sinne sprechen würde.


Jetzt stünden wir aber vor einem Dilemma: zwei Verbände und keiner wäre legitimiert, für die Anglerschaft zu sprechen.


----------



## gründler (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> (und zwar international anerkannter!)


 

Viele wissen doch nichtmal was das ist.

http://www.cips-fips.com/


Und warum da nur der DAV drin ist und nicht der VDSF kann man mit nen bißchen Köpchen leicht rausfinden.

Hinzu kommt es gibt zuviele Systemgesteurte die die Wahrheit zwar kennen,aber die Spiegel Sonnenbrille nicht abnehmen können,darum läuft man(n) weiter im System und hält immer schön die Schn......


lg#h


----------



## mcrae (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

@wolkenkrieger

Da stimme ich dir zu. Die Legitimation ist für jeden etwas anderes, daher ja auch die Unterschiede.

Zwei Verbände und jeder ist nur für die jeweiligen legitimiert. Es wird nicht möglich sein einen Angelverband zu haben der für die Anglerschaft sprechen kann. Es ist ja zum Glück so das es viele unterschiedliche Ansichten und Gewichtungen gibt. Zu viele um sie mit einem Verband abzudecken.
Vereinfachend wird halt in Veröffentlichungen von "den Anglern" gesprochen. Wenn da nun diese Aussage auf die Goldwaage gelegt wird lügt der DAV auch bei jeder Veröffentlichung in der von den Anglern in Deutschland (oder Schleswig-Holstein) gesprochen wird, da der DAV nicht für mich (und einige andere) spricht.

Man darf aber nicht Anerkennung und Legitimation verwechseln.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

@gründler

Das war jetzt gar nicht mal meine vorrangige Denke. Ich meinte das international anerkannt aus einer ganz prakmatischeren Sichtweise ... ich setz mich in den Masuren an einen See, werf meine Montagen in's Wasser und wenn ein Kontrolletti kommt, zücke ich vollkommen unaufgeregt meinen DAV-Mitgliedausweis. Und dann isses gut.

Das der DAV international insbesondere im Castingsport schon das eine oder andere vorzuweisen hat, tangiert uns "echte" Angler ja eigentlich nur :q


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*

@mcrae

Spricht der VDSF für dich? Mit allen Konsequenzen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



mcrae schrieb:


> @wolkenkrieger
> 
> Da stimme ich dir zu. Die Legitimation ist für jeden etwas anderes, daher ja auch die Unterschiede.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie hat sich die Diskussion vom eigentlichen Knackpunkt entfernt.

Legimitation hin, Mandat her, wenn ein Verband - egal welcher - der nur einen Bruchteil der Angler hinter sich hat, sich hinstellt und im Namen *der Angler* für Einschränkungen, Rechtebeschneidung und bannende Gesetze eintritt, dann ist das überaus anmaßend und menschenverachtend. Völlig gleich, woher er diese scheinbare Legimitation hat oder wie er diese vortäuscht. Die Konsequenz aus diesen Forderungen betrifft per Gesetz *alle *Angler.

Wenn ein Verband - ebenfalls egal welcher - und ebenfalls gleichgültig wieviele Angler bei ihm organisiert sind, sich hinstellt und für ein liberaleres angeln und mehr Freiheit eintritt, dann ist das nicht nur akzeptabel, sondern auch noch lobenswert. Denn das beschneidet andere Angler nicht in Ihrem Recht, ihr Hobby weiter wie bisher ausüben zu können. 


Und so hat der VDSF in keinster Weise ein Mandat, weder mathematisch noch moralisch, es ist schlicht unsozial.

Der DAV aber zumindest ein hohes gesellschaftsmoralisches Mandat. 

Ich betone nochmals wie schade es ist, dass diese Einsicht in unserer Gesellschaft, nicht nur in Sachen Angelfischerei, verloren zu gehen scheint.


----------



## m-spec (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Das der DAV international insbesondere im Castingsport schon das eine oder andere vorzuweisen hat, tangiert uns "echte" Angler ja eigentlich nur :q



Und das in den letzten Jahren nur mit Möglichkeit des VDSF.

Den in der fips-cips ist der DAV und in der ICSF gibt der VDSF den Ton an. Dem DAV wurden die Aktivitäten in der fips-cips gegeben und dafür hat der VDSF die ICSF genommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie hat sich die Diskussion vom eigentlichen Knackpunkt entfernt.
> 
> Legimitation hin, Mandat her, wenn ein Verband - egal welcher - der nur einen Bruchteil der Angler hinter sich hat, sich hinstellt und im Namen *der Angler* für Einschränkungen, Rechtebeschneidung und bannende Gesetze eintritt, dann ist das überaus anmaßend und menschenverachtend. Völlig gleich, woher er diese scheinbare Legimitation hat oder wie er diese vortäuscht. Die Konsequenz aus diesen Forderungen betrifft per Gesetz *alle *Angler.
> 
> ...


Das unterschreibe ich genau so zu hundert Prozent!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Auch wenn ich absolut gegen die Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht bin und mir der hier angewandte Stil der Veröffentlichung absolut nicht gefällt muss ich sagen das der VDSF-SH mit solchen Äußerungen zu weit geht.

Gerade der VDSF-SH sollte ganz vorsichtig sein so ins Mehl zu schlagen, ist es nicht der Verband der mit massiven Knebelungen (kein Tourischein für SHler, Strafgebühren bei Tageskarten für NichtVDSFler usw.) sowie Zwangsmitgliedschaften für Vereinsangehörige nicht gerade durch eine große Freiwilligkeit im Zulauf glänzt.

Wäre doch mal was Neues Mitglieder mal durch Überzeugung und nicht nur durch Zwang zu gewinnen


----------



## lonesome (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Wem es nicht passt: Raus aus dem Verein, Basis entziehen, und fertig.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Wenn man über seine eigenen postings nochmal kurz nachdenkt, kommt man manchmal zu weiteren Gedankengängen, die eigentlich so aus der Hand liegen, dass es ein Wunder ist wieso man sie nicht gesehen hat.

Und zwar bezüglich Mandat und Sprachrecht.

Worum geht es hier eigentlich ???

Um zwei Dinge.

Es geht um ungeprüfte Angler und es geht um Forellenanlagen.

Von den ungeprüften Anglern ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit keiner im Verband organisiert. 

Die Forellenteiche sind mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht in Händen eines VDSF Vereins oder gar des Verbandes. 


*Der LSFV SH erdreistet es sich hier über Menschen zu entscheiden die nullkommanix mit dem Verband zu tun haben, und über Gewässer in denen er absolut keine Aktien hat.* 

Warum tut er das ? Ich spekuliere:

Weil er nicht will, dass Angler sich den für Verband und Vereine lukrativen Kurs- und Prüfungspflichten entziehen und er so einen Teil seiner Einnahmen sichern möchte ?


----------



## lonesome (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Und du schimpfst immer über unorganiserte Angler wie mich... Raus aus der Combo, Verband plätten bzw politisch unmöglich machen und fertig. Passiert alle 4 Jahre bei den Wahlen auch. Entweder man bekommt mit das man ******* baut, oder man regiert nen Kaffeeautomaten bis zur Auflösung.


----------



## mcrae (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

@wolkenkrieger

Ja, der VDSF spricht für mich was Bundesangelegenheiten angeht.
Und Ja, der LSFV-SH spricht für mich was Landesangelegenheiten in Schleswig-Holstein angeht.

Wenn es etwas gibt was mir nicht wirklich passt -Das ist seehr wenig was dort wirklich in Frage kommt- dann habe ich immer die Möglichkeit mit den Verantwortlichen zu reden und zumindest eine nachvollziehbare Erklärung zu bekommen.

Was Landesverbände in anderen Bundesländern angeht sprechen diese nicht für mich, da ich dort nicht wohne/angel.

Was die unterschiedliche Gesetzgebung angeht...

Wenn ich mit den Gesetzen nicht leben kann gehe ich dort halt nicht angeln, ich kann ja auch woanders in den Urlaub fahren. Die Fischarten die ich nur in einem Land angeln kann sind a) sehr selten, b) per se schützenswert, damit hat sich das Angeln auf diese Fische für mich eh erledigt und c) ich mich nicht auf eine Fischart oder Angelmethode festlege.


----------



## mcrae (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat sich die Diskussion vom eigentlichen Knackpunkt entfernt.
> 
> Legimitation hin, Mandat her, wenn ein Verband - egal welcher - der nur einen Bruchteil der Angler hinter sich hat, sich hinstellt und im Namen *der Angler* für Einschränkungen, Rechtebeschneidung und bannende Gesetze eintritt, dann ist das überaus anmaßend und menschenverachtend. Völlig gleich, woher er diese scheinbare Legimitation hat oder wie er diese vortäuscht. Die Konsequenz aus diesen Forderungen betrifft per Gesetz *alle *Angler.
> 
> ...



Schade ist das in unserer Gesellschaft, nicht nur in Sachen Angelfischerei,  immer weniger Akzeptiert wird das es auch andere Meinungen gibt und das sich auch noch einige erdreisten diese zu vertreten.


----------



## mcrae (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich absolut gegen die Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht bin und mir der hier angewandte Stil der Veröffentlichung absolut nicht gefällt muss ich sagen das der VDSF-SH mit solchen Äußerungen zu weit geht.
> 
> Gerade der VDSF-SH sollte ganz vorsichtig sein so ins Mehl zu schlagen, ist es nicht der Verband der mit massiven Knebelungen (kein Tourischein für SHler, Strafgebühren bei Tageskarten für NichtVDSFler usw.) sowie Zwangsmitgliedschaften für Vereinsangehörige nicht gerade durch eine große Freiwilligkeit im Zulauf glänzt.
> 
> Wäre doch mal was Neues Mitglieder mal durch Überzeugung und nicht nur durch Zwang zu gewinnen



Kein Tourischein an sich trifft es eher. Das bevorzugen der eigenen Verbandsmitglieder ist Usus, das ist nachvollziehbar, verständlich und absolute Normalität.

Die Äußerungen gehen mir in keiner Weise zu weit. damit sind wir wieder bei den eigenen subjektiven Empfindungen.


----------



## Jose (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

zitat thomas aus dem kopierten geistertrööt "scheisstechnik"

ach quark, das war der VDSF :vik:


----------



## scripophix (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Der LSFV SH erdreistet es sich hier über Menschen zu entscheiden die nullkommanix mit dem Verband zu tun haben, und über Gewässer in denen er absolut keine Aktien hat.*
> 
> Warum tut er das ? Ich spekuliere:
> 
> Weil er nicht will, dass Angler sich den für Verband und Vereine lukrativen Kurs- und Prüfungspflichten entziehen und er so einen Teil seiner Einnahmen sichern möchte ?





Das hat aber echt lange gedauert... In Schleswig-Holstein sind wir schon lange so weit (z.B. hier).

Wir wissen noch mehr.... *such und fass* :q


----------



## mcrae (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn man über seine eigenen postings nochmal kurz nachdenkt, kommt man manchmal zu weiteren Gedankengängen, die eigentlich so aus der Hand liegen, dass es ein Wunder ist wieso man sie nicht gesehen hat.
> 
> Und zwar bezüglich Mandat und Sprachrecht.
> 
> ...



Es gibt auch sicherlich auch genügend Gewässer in S-H die weder vom LSFV oder einem angeschlossenen Verein gepachtet sind/den genannten gehören und keine Forellenseen sind. Diese unterliegen genauso den Gesetzen in S-H wie die irgendwie zum Verband gehörenden Gewässer.

Wenn man das ganze auf die Spitze treiben möchte kann man ja sonst im Gegenzug die Forellenseen die ja gefälligst ohne Prüfung zu beangeln sind wie gewerbliche Anlagen zur Nahrungsmittelproduktion behandeln. Das sind sie ja irgendwie auch. Und mit den daraus resultierenden Auflagen wird es diese dann nicht geben, weil entweder pleite oder freiwillig geschlossen.

Warum der LSFV gegen diese Regelung ist, ist klar kommuniziert worden, ganz ohne Spekulation.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



> Das hat aber echt lange gedauert...


Das ist aber jetzt unfääähr:
Wir schreiben schon lange, dass alle tierschützerischen Argumente, die der Verband bringt, nicht nur falsch, sondern an den Haaren herbeigezogen sind, um sich weiterhin die Kohle zu sichern.

Zumindest seit Wochen, wenn nicht seit Monaten, schon lange vor dieser Geschichte...


----------



## mcrae (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Jose schrieb:


> zitat thomas aus dem kopierten geistertrööt "scheisstechnik"
> 
> ach quark, das war der VDSF :vik:




Ohne Worte...

"Kindergartenniveau"
(kann ich beurteilen, mein Sohn ist in einem)


----------



## wilhelm (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



mcrae schrieb:


> Kein Tourischein an sich trifft es eher. Das bevorzugen der eigenen Verbandsmitglieder ist Usus, das ist nachvollziehbar, verständlich und absolute Normalität.
> 
> Die Äußerungen gehen mir in keiner Weise zu weit. damit sind wir wieder bei den eigenen subjektiven Empfindungen.


 
Du bist gegen die Abschaffung der Fischereischeinprüfung wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.Das ist deine Meinung und zur Kenntnis zu nehmen.
Dein oben angeführte Argumentation lässt allerdings tief blicken.#d
Dann aber auch bitte keine Angelurlaube mehr in DK,N,S,NL,H,P, und so weiter.#q

Übrigens geht mir diese ganze Diskutiererei hier in diesem Tread gehörig auf den Zwirn.

Verbände an sich sind keine Intressenvertreter aller sondern maximal von Mitgliedern in Demokratischer Abstimmung und Vater Staat kann entscheiden in Demokratischer Mehrheitsfindung, ob mit oder ohne Prüfung gefischt werden darf.

Das musste mal geschrieben werden.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



> Wenn man das ganze auf die Spitze treiben möchte kann man ja sonst im Gegenzug die Forellenseen die ja gefälligst ohne Prüfung zu beangeln sind wie gewerbliche Anlagen zur Nahrungsmittelproduktion behandeln. Das sind sie ja irgendwie auch.


Dann ists eh kein Problem, solange nur jemand mit der entsprechenden Qualifikation (Fischwirt) vor Ort ist.

Der dann das fachgerechte töten beaufsichtigen *kann*...

Deswegen brauchste in B-W keinen Schein/Prüfung an Forellenpuffs, weil das nicht angeln, sondern Fische verkaufen ist....

Nur wieder ein typisches Beispiel mehr für die heuchlerische Doppelmoral in der Fischereigesetzgebung..

;-))


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Jose schrieb:


> zitat thomas aus dem kopierten geistertrööt "scheisstechnik"
> 
> ach quark, das war der VDSF :vik:


Geistertröt? Da wurd zurückgerudert. selbst in diesem Tröt fehlt bei den ersten Beiträgen das ?.

#d
MfG Algon


----------



## mcrae (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist aber jetzt unfääähr:
> Wir schreiben schon lange, dass unserer Ansicht nach alle tierschützerischen Argumente, die der Verband bringt, nicht nur unserer Meinung nach falsch, sondern an den Haaren herbeigezogen sind, um sich unserer unbewiesenen Schlussfolgerung nach weiterhin die Kohle zu sichern.
> 
> Zumindest seit Wochen, wenn nicht seit Monaten, schon lange vor dieser Geschichte...




Ich habs mal ergänzt...

So kommt es der Realität näher


----------



## scripophix (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist aber jetzt unfääähr:
> Wir schreiben schon lange, dass alle tierschützerischen Argumente, die der Verband bringt, nicht nur falsch, sondern an den Haaren herbeigezogen sind, um sich weiterhin die Kohle zu sichern.
> 
> Zumindest seit Wochen, wenn nicht seit Monaten, schon lange vor dieser Geschichte...





Ja, aber bis eben wusstet ihr nicht, warum ihr das tatet... #6


----------



## Tomasz (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



> ...Wo Du schon die mangelnde Diskussionsbereitschaft ansprichst.
> Was mich interessieren würde ist, wie die anderen verantwortlichen   Moderatoren des Boards die Dinge sehen. Sind doch auch Angler und   lesende Boardis, die davon betroffen sind oder etwa nicht. Wie stehen   die zu Eurem Umgang mit dem VdSF? Man liest nichts von denen, also gehe   ich mal davon aus, dass Euer Weg von allen anderen als richtig  empfunden  wird?! ...
> 
> Nacht
> ...





Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich absolut gegen die Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht bin und mir der hier angewandte Stil der Veröffentlichung absolut nicht gefällt muss ich sagen das der VDSF-SH mit solchen Äußerungen zu weit geht.
> 
> Gerade der VDSF-SH sollte ganz vorsichtig sein so ins Mehl zu schlagen, ist es nicht der Verband der mit massiven Knebelungen (kein Tourischein für SHler, Strafgebühren bei Tageskarten für NichtVDSFler usw.) sowie Zwangsmitgliedschaften für Vereinsangehörige nicht gerade durch eine große Freiwilligkeit im Zulauf glänzt.
> 
> Wäre doch mal was Neues Mitglieder mal durch Überzeugung und nicht nur durch Zwang zu gewinnen



Vielen Dank für Deine Meinung#6. Ich dachte schon, der hier von den verantwortlichen Redakteuren eingeschlagene Stil würde so bedingungslos von allen Moderatoren gebilligt. Ich hatte schon mehrfach empfohlen die eigentlichen Themen nicht von den Redakteuren sondern von "normalen" Moderatoren moderieren zu lassen. Dann wären vielleicht noch einige Boardis unter uns, der Ton wäre vernünftiger und die Themen sachorientiert.

Die "Zwangsmitgliedschaft" gibt es so meines Wissens auch im DAV. Ich wüsste auch nicht wie es anders funktionieren soll. In Brandenburg ist es zumindest so. Ohne Verein keine Mitgliedschaft, es sei denn man ist Fördermitglied o.ä. Aber dann hat man auch kein Stimmrecht. Wie sonst soll sich eine Vollversammlung zusammensetzen, wenn sie aus tausenden Einzelmitgliedern besteht?
Welchen der beiden großen Vereine man nun wählt, hängt auch nicht von der persönlichen Sichtweise auf die jeweilige Vereinspolitik ab, sondern eher von der regionalen Einteilung. Selbst wenn ich die Politik des VdSF gut finden und unterstützen wollte, würde dies in Brandenburg mangels Infrastruktur einfach nicht funktionieren. Von daher würde ich mir, wenn es denn schon keine Fusion unter angelpolitisch liberalem Vorzeichen gibt, eine gesunde Konkurenz zwischen den großen Verbänden wünschen. Soll doch jedem selbst frei gestellt sein, ob er nun jeden Fisch töten muss oder nur die jenigen, die auch für die Pfanne gedacht waren. Am Ende müssen beiden Verbände dann stärker um ihre Mitglieder werben und es wird sich einer durchsetzen. 
Aber das ist angesichts von stark verkrusteten Pfaden in beiden Verbänden wohl reines Wunschdenken.
Was jetzt den VDSF-SH angeht, so gibt es sicher vieles zu kritisieren, aber was ich diesem Verband zu Gute halte, ist sein Internetauftritt und das Forum. Seht Euch mal die Auftritte meiner Verbände in Brandenburg an. Die sind gruselig und sowas von überholt, dass man nicht weis, ob die dort gemachten Aussagen überhaupt noch Gültigkeit haben. 
http://www.kav-lds.de/extra.php?cbnameid=aktuell
Kommunikation wird gerade im brandenburger Verband nicht gerade groß geschrieben. Von solchen öffentlichen Veranstaltungen wie sie gerade aktuell in SH stattgefunden haben, habe ich in Brandenburg nichts gehört. Zu glauben hier würde basisdemokratisch im Sinne aller Angler gehandelt, der irrt. Es wird sicher eher im Sinne der Angler gehandelt, aber angehört werden sie deshalb noch lange nicht. Da ist man sich auf Grund der regionalen Vormachtsstellung vielleicht zu sicher.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



> und Vater Staat kann entscheiden in Demokratischer Mehrheitsfindung, ob mit oder ohne Prüfung gefischt werden darf.
> 
> Das musste mal geschrieben werden.


Vollkommen richtig! 
Gott sei Dank können die Verbände (egal welche) nicht bestimmen wie sie wollen.

Aber die Verbände mischen sich unberechtigt in die Gesetzgebung ein, um nur wegen der Kohle Erleichterungen für alle anderen Angler zu verhindern..

Und darum gehts uns...

Und dazu:


> unserer unbewiesenen Schlussfolgerung nach weiterhin die Kohle zu sichern.


Reicht als Beweis nicht, wenn der Geschäftsführer ans Parlament schreibt, dass es nicht zuletzt um die wegen der Prüfung vorhandene Vollzeitstelle im Verband geht?

Mir eigentlich schon...

Zu Deinen sonstigen "Änderungen/Anmerkungen":

Selbstverständlich ist alles was im Forum in einer Diskussion geschrieben wird, immer zuerst persönliche Meinung.

Deswegen sind redaktionelle Teile als solche klar gekennzeichnet und erkennbar.

@ tomasz


> Die "Zwangsmitgliedschaft" gibt es so meines Wissens auch im DAV.


Haben wir nachlesbar nie anders behauptet.
Immerhin gibt es in einigen DAV-Landesverbänden die Möglichkeit der antrags- und stimmberechtigten Einzelmitgliedschaft - was wir uns auch für BEIDE! Bundesverbände wünschen würden.


Und wenn es Probleme in Deinem Landesverband (egal welchem Dachverband er angehört) gibt, schreib uns das. Wir werden auch das veröffentlichen, nachfragen, informieren.

Sollte es DAV sein, kann ich Dir aber sagen, dass da zumindest vom Bundesverband dazu dann eine nachvollziehbare (wenngleich nicht immer (auch uins nicht) befriedigende) Antwort kommen wird - das zum Thema Kommunikation...

Die große angelpolitische Linie, welche aber von den Bundesverbänden vorgeben wird, macht aber bei ALLEN regionalen Problemen immer noch den großen Unterschied der beiden Verbände aus.

VDSF:
Von Anglern finanzierter Naturschztzverband für immer mehr Regelungen und Restriktionen

DAV: Anglerverband, der zumindest die Meinungen der nicht organisierten Angler nicht von vorne herein kategorisch ablehnt und für Erleichterungen für die Angler steht.


----------



## Tomasz (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



> Scheisstechik - muss da wohl auf die Kopierfunktion gekommensein.
> Daher:
> Hier der richtige Thread:
> LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?



Kopierfunktion und Fragezeichen liegen bei aber nicht soooo dicht beieinander oder?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## mcrae (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Du bist gegen die Abschaffung der Fischereischeinprüfung wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.Das ist deine Meinung und zur Kenntnis zu nehmen.
> Dein oben angeführte Argumentation lässt allerdings tief blicken.#d
> Dann aber auch bitte keine Angelurlaube mehr in DK,N,S,NL,H,P, und so weiter.#q
> 
> ...



Das Bestreite ich in keiner Weise. Jeder kann versuchen die in demokratischer Weise gewählten Volksvertreter in der Mehrheitsfindung von seinen Ansichten zu überzeugen. Oder halt bei der nächsten Wahl "passendere" Volksvertreter zu wählen.


----------



## wilhelm (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

*Thomas 9904* Das sagtest du schon mehrmals,durch zu viele wiederholungen deinerseits ( bitte nicht böse gemeint ) habe ich das Gefühl entweder hällst du andere für blöd oder aber du willst mit Gewalt überzeugen,das ist für mich und wahrscheinlich auch für andere Boardmitglieder etwas ermüdend und nicht Zielführend, da man irgendwann keinen Bock mehr hat das alles immer, und immer wieder zu lesen..#q

Gruß Wilhelm#h


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> habe ich das Gefühl entweder hällst du andere für blöd


ja ich glaube das tut er, ich sage nur schei...technik/Kopierfunktion.#q


----------



## scripophix (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> *Thomas 9904* Das sagtest du schon mehrmals,durch zu viele wiederholungen deinerseits ( bitte nicht böse gemeint ) habe ich das Gefühl entweder hällst du andere für blöd oder aber du willst mit Gewalt überzeugen,das ist für mich und wahrscheinlich auch für andere Boardmitglieder etwas ermüdend und nicht Zielführend, da man irgendwann keinen Bock mehr hat das alles immer, und immer wieder zu lesen..#q
> 
> Gruß Wilhelm#h





Du sprichst mir aus der Seele...

Notorische Wiederholerei als eine Art "gewaltbereite Rechthaberei" anzusehen finde ich charmant #6#6


----------



## mcrae (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vollkomen richtig!
> Gott sei Dank können die Verbände (egal welche) nicht bestimmen wie sie wollen.
> 
> Aber die Verbände mischen sich unberechtigt in die Gesetzgebung ein, um nur wegen der Kohle Erleichterungen für alle anderen Angler zu verhindern..
> ...




Die Kennzeichnung könnte um einiges deutlicher und konsequenter sein. Erkennbar sind sie nämlich nicht immer.


----------



## wilhelm (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Wieso nicht? Nur weil sie nicht zu Schleswig-Holstein / Deutschland gehören und damit andere Gesetze haben? Ich lebe in S-H, habe die Prüfung, sehe keine Veranlassung dazu mich in die Gesetzgebung anderer Staaten einzumischen (zumindest in so einem Fall) und gönne jedem der es nötig hat seinen Angelurlaub im Ausland zu verbringen.
Da bin ich etwas anderer Meinung aber in Ordnung.
Futterneid ist natürlich ein Argument.
Ich will allerdings nicht mit dir streiten, jeder so wie er es für richtig hält.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Tomasz (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Das sagtest du schon mehrmals,durch zu viele wiederholungen deinerseits ( bitte nicht böse gemeint ) habe ich das Gefühl entweder hällst du andere für blöd oder aber du willst mit Gewalt überzeugen,das ist für mich und wahrscheinlich auch für andere Boardmitglieder etwas ermüdend und nicht Zielführend, da man irgendwann keinen Bock mehr hat das alles immer, und immer wieder zu lesen..#q
> 
> Gruß Wilhelm#h



Hallo Wilhelm,
Du ließt hier noch nicht allzu lange mit oder?
Das ist mir bei anderen Diskutanten hier auch schon des öfteren aufgefallen:q. Diese ewigen Wiederholungen nerven gewaltig. Ich glaube mcrae hat da einfach nur die Mittel der Redaktion aufgegriffen. Ewige Wiederholungen und das zitieren von Zitaten aus dem ersten Post sind fast schon eine textliche Gewaltanwendung.
Ach was, ich höre besser auf. Ich will mich nicht schon wieder wiederholen müssen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## wilhelm (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Tomasz *Doch von Anfang bis Ende.*Darum nach längerem zögern meine Einlassungen.

Gruß Wilhelm

PS.: Ich hatte den anderen Thomas gemeint, mit meiner Antwort.


----------



## Algon (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hallo Wilhelm,
> Du ließt hier noch nicht allzu lange mit oder?
> Das ist mir bei anderen Diskutanten hier auch schon des öfteren aufgefallen:q. Diese ewigen Wiederholungen nerven gewaltig. Ich glaube mcrae hat da einfach nur die Mittel der Redaktion aufgegriffen. Ewige Wiederholungen und das zitieren von Zitaten aus dem ersten Post sind fast schon eine textliche Gewaltanwendung.
> Ach was, ich höre besser auf. Ich will mich nicht schon wieder wiederholen müssen.
> ...


 
Wilhelm meinte Thomas ^^


----------



## Tomasz (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Algon schrieb:


> Wilhelm meinte Thomas ^^



Ach was. 
Den meinte ich auch:q!!! 
Allerdings habe ich mich mit eben dieser Äußerung schon mehrfach wiederholt gegen diese Praktiken gewendet.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## mcrae (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Nöö

Dient bei mir wirklich nur der Übersichtlichkeit, nicht das es da zu Verwechselungen kommt...

Außerdem zitiere ich nur einmal, nicht immer wieder das gleiche


----------



## Tomasz (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Jetzt wo der Name im Post steht, habe ich es auch begriffen und stimme dem gerne nochmals zu.
Aber jetzt zurück zum Thema.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @ tomasz
> 
> ...



Habe ich auch nicht behauptet, dass Ihr das behauptet hättet. Ich hatte direkt auf Torsk_NI geantwortet.
Aber eine Bitte hätte ich an Dich Thomas. Du als Admin, kannst Deine Beiträge anscheinend editieren, ohne das diese als solche gekennzeichnet sind. Kannst Du das irgendwie ändern? Es ist total schwer Deinen Beiträgen zu folgen, wenn plötzlich etwas anderes da steht oder Argumente hinzugefügt werden, nachdem man sie bereits gelesen hatte.

Danke

Tomasz


----------



## scripophix (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Rrrichtig.

Heute ist die LFischG-Diskussion in Kiel.

Mal sehen, was da heraus kommt.

Das es nach dem Motto geht "Haltet die Urlauber aus SH im eigenen Land" wird sich eh nix ändern.

Touri ist wichtiger als LV S-H...

Da kann vor einer Veranstaltung mit der Phalanx der 70.000 oder wieviel auch immer schleswig-holsteinischen Angler/Wähler "gedroht" werden; das bringt nichts mehr. In meinen Augen ein "untauglicher Versuch" (aber indessen *keine Lüge*, da ein Mehrheits-Verband auch die Minderheit bis zur nächsten (Ab-)Wahl mit vertritt).


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Jose schrieb:


> zitat thomas aus dem kopierten geistertrööt "scheisstechnik"
> 
> ach quark, das war der VDSF :vik:



und der VDSF hat dann auch gleich aus der Lügenbehauptung subtil eine Frage geformt.
Sowas von geschickt, hätte ich dem VDSF gar nicht zugetraut ...


----------



## Tomasz (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Immerhin gibt es in einigen DAV-Landesverbänden die Möglichkeit der antrags- und stimmberechtigten Einzelmitgliedschaft - was wir uns auch für BEIDE! Bundesverbände wünschen würden.
> ...
> Und wenn es Probleme in Deinem Landesverband (egal welchem Dachverband er angehört) gibt, schreib uns das. Wir werden auch das veröffentlichen, nachfragen, informieren.
> ...



Zu erstem: 
Stimmberechtigte Einzelmitglieder stelle ich mir schwierig vor. Wie sollen die bei einer Vollversammlung geladen werden, wenn es neben den Vereinen noch 10.000 Einzelmitglieder gibt? Welchen Saal soll man denn da mieten? Und nach welchem Abstimmungsschlüssel zählt ihre Stimme. So wie ein Vereinsdeligierter mit 300 Vereinsmitgliedern?

Zu zweitem: 
Nee lass mal gut sein:q. Ich kann mich so wie hier auch in meinem Verband selbst äußern. Und schließlich will ich die Funktionäre des DAV ja nicht so verschreckt wissen, wie die von VdSF. Ich will mit denen leben und arbeiten. Über Eure Art und Weise der Kommunikation mit den Entscheidungsträgern haben wir ja schon lange trefflichst gestritten und wenn ich Euren Stil gegenüber dem mir nicht unbedingt liebsamen VdSF kritisiere, warum soll ich Euch dann auf meinen eigenen Verband loslassen:q. 
Schaltet ein Gang zurück, recherchiert sauber und verzichtet auf Polemik und Populismus und wir ziehen an einem Strang. Aber so nicht.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Luku (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Zu erstem:
> Stimmberechtigte Einzelmitglieder stelle ich mir schwierig vor. Wie sollen die bei einer Vollversammlung geladen werden, wenn es neben den Vereinen noch 10.000 Einzelmitglieder gibt? Welchen Saal soll man denn da mieten? Und nach welchem Abstimmungsschlüssel zählt ihre Stimme. So wie ein Vereinsdeligierter mit 300 Vereinsmitgliedern?
> 
> Zu zweitem:
> ...



|bigeyes

schon mal was von briefwahl gehört? 
wird auch bei jeder aktiengesellschaft gemacht.


----------



## Tomasz (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Luku schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> schon mal was von briefwahl gehört?
> wird auch bei jeder aktiengesellschaft gemacht.



|bigeyes. 
Aktien kann und will ich mir nicht leisten. Daher kenne ich mich im Aktienrecht nicht so gut aus. Sorry|wavey:.
Briefwahl mache ich bei anstehenden Wahlen, wenn mir die Zeit zum Angeln lieb ist.
Aber die Briefwahl beantwortet noch nicht die Frage nach Redezeit und Abstimmungsschlüssel bei einer Verbandsversammlung. Was wenn ich als "freies" Mitglied teilnehmen möchte? Ich und die anderen xx-tausend. Welche Stimme habe ich?
Und wenn ich beispielsweise "freies" Mitglied im DAV bin, wer bewirtschaftet und pflegt meine Gewässer, an denen ich angeln will?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Koalabaer (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Luku schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> schon mal was von briefwahl gehört?
> wird auch bei jeder aktiengesellschaft gemacht.



und würde ja demokratischer kaum gehen.
Interessanter Gedanke wie ich finde.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## ivo (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Zu erstem:
> Stimmberechtigte Einzelmitglieder stelle ich mir schwierig vor. Wie sollen die bei einer Vollversammlung geladen werden, wenn es neben den Vereinen noch 10.000 Einzelmitglieder gibt? Welchen Saal soll man denn da mieten? Und nach welchem Abstimmungsschlüssel zählt ihre Stimme. So wie ein Vereinsdeligierter mit 300 Vereinsmitgliedern?
> 
> Zu zweitem:
> ...



Dem stimme ich zu.


----------



## Tomasz (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> und würde ja demokratischer kaum gehen.
> Interessanter Gedanke wie ich finde.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Davon ab, dass es noch nicht die Frage beantwortet, wer die Gewässer pflegt und bewirtschaftet, an denen ich angeln will, wenn es statt dem auch mir nicht immer genehmen Vereinswesen mehrheitlich nur noch freie Mitglieder gibt, will ich noch einen weiteren Punkt anführen.
Nach der Wende wollte sich in der ehemaligen DDR eine echte basisdemokratische Partei gründen. Das hat mich interessiert und ich bin zur zweitägigen Wahlversammlung gegangen. Am Ende des zweiten Tages wurde die Parteigründung abgebrochen. Man hatte sich bis dahin noch nicht einmal auf eine Tagesordnung geeinigt so viele Einzelanträge gab es:q. 
Basisdemokratie kann eine gute Sache sein, aber es gibt auch Dinge, die müssen einfach mal entschieden werden und sei es indem ganz basisdemokratisch von unten nach oben gewählt wird und man die Entscheidungen dann den gewählten Vertreten überlässt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Koalabaer (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

@Tomasz
kann deine Bedenken gut verstehen.Um die Basismeinung aber vertreten zu können(und das sollte eine Vertretung),finde ich es immernoch sehr interessant.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Tomasz (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> @Tomasz
> kann deine Bedenken gut verstehen.Um die Basismeinung aber vertreten zu können(und das sollte eine Vertretung),finde ich es immernoch sehr interessant.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Interessant finde ich es auch. Aber wie meine Erfahrung mit der Parteigründung gezeigt hat, funktioniert das praktisch nur sehr bedingt, wenn überhaupt. Von daher lebe ich mein Leben soweit es eben geht selbsbestimmt und ganz basisdemokratisch. Aber komme an gewissen demokratisch getroffenen Mehrheitsentscheidungen nicht vorbei. Ob sie mir nun gefallen oder nicht. Aber zurück zum Angeln. 
Ich finde es auch gut und absolut vorteilhaft für die Angler (und dabei gerade die Gelegenheitsangler und Urlauber), wie man in den skandinavischen Ländern an eine Angelberechtigung kommt. Aber dort sind die Voraussetzungen auch andere. Es gibt auf die Fläche gesehen, mehr Wasser und weniger Angler. Daher ist der Angeldruck auch nicht so hoch und die Gewässer haben oft ihren natürlichen Bestand. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es viel weniger menschliche Einflüsse wie industrielle Abwässer, Verbauung, Beeinträchtigung von natürlicher Reproduktion usw. gibt, hält sich der zu bewirtschaftende Aufwand in Grenzen. 
In Brandenburg dagegen würde es ohne die Bewirtschaftung und Pflege der Gewässer durch die einzelnen DAV-Gruppen um die Angelgewässer schlecht aussehen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Davon ab, dass es noch nicht die Frage beantwortet, wer die Gewässer pflegt und bewirtschaftet, an denen ich angeln will, wenn es statt dem auch mir nicht immer genehmen Vereinswesen mehrheitlich nur noch freie Mitglieder gibt, will ich noch einen weiteren Punkt anführen.



Das wird auch der DAV durchaus auch so sehen, denn auch er will die Angler an sich in Vereinen sehen:

"Die Mitgliedschaft im DAV ist vom Prinzip her nur über einen Verein  möglich, wobei einige Landesverbände auch Einzelmitglieder aufnehmen."

"Der DAV ist eine Vereinigung von Anglerverbänden und -vereinen in Deutschland,"

"Wir würden uns sehr freuen, Sie demnächst als Mitglied eines der Vereine des begrüßen zu dürfen!"

"Eines sei abschließend noch angemerkt, dass eine  Vereinsmitgliedschaft Ihnen die beste Gewähr dafür bietet, dass Sie die  Geheimnisse und Schönheiten des Angelns, diese Faszination zwischen  individuellem Ansitz und der gemeinschaftlichen Aktion, wirklich  genießen können.  
 Auch aus diesem Grunde würden wir uns sehr freuen, Sie demnächst als Mitglied eines DAV-Vereins begrüßen zu dürfen".

Quelle: Homepage des DAV Bundesverband


----------



## Sockeye (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Mal ganz abgesehen von meiner persönlichen Meinung zu Thomas..diesmal hat er Recht...:q

Was die Deutschen aus dem Angelsport gemacht haben ist wirklich PERVERS!

Ich angle nur, wenn ich im Ausland bin. Dieser Burokratismus, Revier- und Vereinsmeierei hier in D ist ein Graus. Da werde ich bestimmt nicht mitmachen. 

Ich habe keinen Angelschein, werde keinen machen, kaufe mir auch keine Gewässerkarte oder trete in einen Verein ein, nur um einen bestimmten Gewässerabschnitt beangeln zu können.

Ich gehe lieber ins Ausland, lese das Internet-PDF mit den jeweilgen Regeln, kauf mir eine Karte und habe die Gewissheit, dass ich bei Übertretung saftig bestraft werden. Ohne irgendwelche Block-Gewässerwarte, Vereine oder sogar Verbände die nur noch die Selbsterhaltung ihres Gremiums zum Ziel haben und sich einen Sche... um die Belange ihrer Basis kümmern...



VG
Sockeye


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Ich gehe lieber ins Ausland, lese das Internet-PDF mit den jeweilgen Regeln, kauf mir eine Karte und habe die Gewissheit, dass ich bei Übertretung saftig bestraft werden.





Servus #h

Dort ist doch derselbe Bürokratismus, meist sogar noch perverser.
Wer macht im Ausland die Regeln, wer die Gesetze, wer bestraft dich dort konsequenter und härter als hier, wer gibt dir dort die Gewissheit dafür?


----------



## Sockeye (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wer macht im Ausland die Regeln, wer die Gesetze, wer bestraft dich dort konsequenter und härter als hier, wer gibt dir dort die Gewissheit dafür?



...augebildete Ranger von bspw. Fish&Game.

Wusstest du das 80% aller weltweiten Verordnungen in Deutsch geschrieben worden sind...:q

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

off topic, aber doch irgendwie passend zum hier im AB stigmatisierten  "Leid" der Angler in Deutschland:



Sockeye schrieb:


> ...augebildete Ranger von bspw. Fish&Game.
> VG
> Sockeye



Weil du gerade Alaska anspricht:
Perverser als dort geht es nicht; selbst wenn du dort an einem einsamen Fluß mitten in der Menschen leeren Pampa angeln willst, dann mußt du dein Verordnungsbuch von Fish&Game heraus holen und nachlesen, ob bei dem km angeln erlaubt ist, mit welchem Köder, an welchem Tag und auf welcher Seite der Kiesbank und auf welchen Fisch mit welcher heute aktuellen Fangbeschränkung! Und den Hinweis nicht überlesen, auf Tages aktuelle Verordnungen zu achten, die an verschiedneen Stellen ausgehängt sein können.
Diese Rancher haben über Nacht an einsamsten Stellen an Parkplätzen Schilder ausgehängt: Hier und heute nicht angeln, gehe 100 Meter nach links weiter; am Kenai Hauptquartier der Rancher war das Schild der neuen Tackle-Verordnung usw ... 5 Wochen angeln quer durch Alaska bis hin an den Yukon/Canada hat mir viel Drill gebracht, aber soviel an Regeln, teils täglich ändernde,  habe ich dafür noch nie lesen müssen #h

off topic aus
mit der Hoffnung, nicht jeder im AB läßt sich das Angeln, eins der schönsten Hobbys der Welt, in dem wunderbaren Angelland Deutschland durch die ewigen Schwarzseher und Negativdenker und Panikmissionaren vermiesen!


----------



## Sockeye (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

@Toni_1962

Es tut mir leid, dass du dort so schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Aber du konntest und durftest dort Angeln. Ganz im Gegensatz zu einem Besucher, der nach Deutschland kommt.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen von meiner persönlichen Meinung zu Thomas..diesmal hat er Recht...:q
> 
> Was die Deutschen aus dem Angelsport gemacht haben ist wirklich PERVERS!
> 
> Ich angle nur, wenn ich im Ausland bin. Dieser Burokratismus, Revier- und Vereinsmeierei hier in D ist ein Graus. Da werde ich bestimmt nicht mitmachen.



So wie es sich in Deutschland entwickelt hat, gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt Recht. Abgesehen von ein paar Touristen, die mal in Lachsflüssen angeln wollen, macht man im Ausland fast durchweg positive Erfahrungen. Es gibt es in vielen Ländern nur recht einfache und klare Regeln, deren Übertretung allerdings auch knochenhart bestraft wird. Kinder dürfen fast überall völlig unbürokratisch fischen. 

Interessant dazu auch das Interview mit unserem Boardi Janbr der in den USA lebt.

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/februar-2011/interview-ausgewandert-janbr-ohio-usa.html

Ähnliches gilt auch in Nevada, Arizona, Oregon, Kalifornien oder Montana.


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> mit der Hoffnung, nicht jeder im AB läßt sich das Angeln, eins der schönsten Hobbys der Welt, in dem wunderbaren Angelland Deutschland durch die ewigen Schwarzseher und Negativdenker und Panikmissionaren vermiesen!




gut gebrüllt, löwe...
schönen gruß vom rhein


----------



## Tomasz (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Abgesehen von ein paar Touristen, die mal in Lachsflüssen angeln wollen, macht man im Ausland fast durchweg positive Erfahrungen. Es gibt es in vielen Ländern nur recht einfache und klare Regeln, deren Übertretung allerdings auch knochenhart bestraft wird. Kinder dürfen fast überall völlig unbürokratisch fischen...



Nun, das betrifft weder nur Touristen noch sind es die Lachsflüsse, an denen man mal angeln will. Wenn man Negativbeispiele suchen will, findet man überall welche. Ich war letztes Jahr in Norwegen und musste hier eine schreckliche Regelungswut erleben:
http://www.fiskeihemsedal.no/no/html/fiskeregler1/
Da gab es Abschnitte, in denen man nur mit Fliege angeln durfte. OK das sehe ich vielleicht noch ein. Da gab es Abschnitte in denen das Angeln völlig untersagt war. OK. Da gab es Abschnitte, in denen man nur das rechte oder das linke beangeln durfte|uhoh:. Da gab es Abschnitte, da war das durchwaten untersagt. Wenn es denn der Fische und deren Entwicklung dient OK dann gehe ich eben mit einer Landkarte angeln und sehe abschnittsweise nach was ich darf und was nicht. Aber das alleine reichte nicht. Da gab es Abschnitte in denen jeder Fisch entnommen werden musste, egal wie groß er war. Abschnitte in denen nur Fische unter 33 cm auf den Kopf bekamen. Da gab es Abschnitte mit einem bestimmten Entnahmefenster, Abschnitte wo 1, 2 oder alle Fische entnommen werden durften usw. Es war ein Chaos und für einen Gastangler nur schwer zu durchsteigen. Zudem reichte es nicht die Angelkarte zu erwerben, man musste für einige Schotterpisten auch noch Maut zahlen um an das Gewässer zu kommen. Schotterpisten! Keine Brücken, Tunnel oder sowas.
Für Kinder bis 16 Jahren ist das angeln frei und sowas in der Art würde mir auch tatsächlich auch für Deutschland wünschen. Die Regelungswut und ihre Konsequenzen müssen aber auch die Kinder in Norwegen beachten. 
Ihr seht, irgendein Haar in der Suppe kann man immer finden. Es ist bei uns sicher nicht alles toll und beim Angeln ums beste bestellt. Da gibt es noch viel zu tun, aber stellt Euch doch bitte nicht einfach hin und vergleicht mit anderen Ländern, wo alles toll sein soll oder verallgemeinert auf unzulässige Weise. Das hilft an dieser Stelle nicht weiter#d.
Davon ab gibt es auch einigen Bundesländern bereits die Möglichkeit ohne Fischereischein und Prüfung zu angeln. Vielleicht wäre das ja was für Sockeye.

Nacht

Tomasz

PS: Lachse gab es im Hemsedal übrigens keine.


----------



## Algon (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

wo ist denn jetzt der Beitrag
"LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung" ohne Fragezeichen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=209248

ist da einer ausversehen gegen die Löschtaste gekommen.|kopfkrat
Man Leute, wenn Ihr zurückrudert gebt es doch einfach zu und hört auf die Member als blöd zu verkaufen.
Was ist nun schlimmer Lügen oder so ein gemausche?

bald Beitrag im LSFV-SH Forum
"Anglerboard verarscht seine Member"


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Daran kannst Du schlicht sehen, dass man auch lernfähig sein kann.
;-))

Ich stehe nach wie vor persönlich dazu.

Da viele Mitglieder das aber monierten, haben wir das entsprechend geändert (da der eingestellte Bericht ja klar als Vorabveröffentlichung gekennzeichnet ist)- und dabei ungewollt den Thread verdoppelt.

Der andere wurde gestern geschlossen, das entsprechend dort gepostet und mit Link auf den hier offenen Thread verwiesen.

Und dann heute morgen gelöscht, da inhaltlich nichts verändert wurde und die User sonst sich durch zwei gleiche Threads hätten quälen müssen..

Und damit auch jeder, der das gestern nicht lesen konnte, hiermit dank Deiner "Anmerkungen" darüber infomiert werden konnte, bedanke ich mich bei Dir persönlich ausdrücklich dafür.

Genauso wie ich mich nochmals ausdrücklich dafür entschuldige, dass das überhaupt so passiert ist, weil Technik und ich halt zwei Welten sind...


----------



## Algon (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da viele Mitglieder das aber monierten, haben wir das entsprechend geändert (da der eingestellte Bericht ja klar als Vorabveröffentlichung gekennzeichnet ist)- und dabei ungewollt den Thread verdoppelt.
> _wobei natürlich immer ein Fragezeichen hinzugefügt wird, das weiß doch jeder_
> .........
> Genauso wie ich mich nochmals ausdrücklich dafür entschuldige, dass das überhaupt so passiert ist, weil Technik und ich halt zwei Welten sind...
> _sorry Thomas das schreibt der Admin vom Anglerboard? (der glaubt das sich die Member die Hose mit der Zange anziehen?)_


und genau das meine ich mit verarschen!!!!


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

@ Algon

ob ich nun Thomas seine Meinung teile steht auf einen anderem Blatt.
Aber was du hier auf den letzten Seiten schreibst hat nicht viel mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun und sieht  viel mehr wie ein persönlicher Kleinkrieg gegen Thomas aus und ist für mich ein kläglicher Versuch hier die Stimmung zum überkochen zu bringen.
Ist schon doof wenn vernünftige Argumente ausgehen.

Gruß Knurri


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Algon schrieb:


> und genau das meine ich mit verarschen!!!!




Algon, weil zig PN´s und die Verwarnung nix nutzen. Weil ich zu Dir seit Wochen wie zu einem kranken Pferd rede und versuche, Dich wieder auf die emotionale Ebene zu bekommen, auf der Du lange Zeit hier im AB als netter, kritischer und willkommener Boardi aufgetreten bist.  Weil Du hinter den Kulissen die Tatachen verdrehst, weil die User den ganzen PN-Kontakt mit Dir nicht mitbekommen, und dadurch falsche Schlüsse ziehen, hier jetzt mal Öffentlich. Dies als die letzte Möglichkeit, Dich vor den Folgen Deiner permanenten Flamerei zu schützen.

Hier kann jeder seine Meinung äußern, solange er sich an die Boardregeln und das topic hält. 

Deine Flamerei werden wir nicht mehr dulden. Beteilige gerne kritisch, aber sachlich und themenbezogen an den Diskussionen des AB´s, so wie Du es über lange Zeit getan hast.

Nimm das bitte sehr ernst.

PS: hat sich mit Knurris posting überschnitten.

Und das wird hier auch nicht weiter diskutiert, gerne wieder per PN.


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Algon, wenn es Dir hier nicht passt, oder Du Dich verarscht fühlst, weiß ich nicht, warum Du hier noch den Lauten machen musst, statt persönliche Konsequenzen zu ziehen. Du bist doch lang genug dabei und solltest uns alle einigermaßen kennen und einschätzen können. Oder geht es Dir jetzt, wie auch anderen hier und in anderen Foren darum, möglichst viel Kritikpunkte an der Person Thomas zu finden, weil er als verantwortlicher Redakteur allzuvielen hochrangigen Funktionären und Sesselpupsern zu unbequem geworden ist?
Ist ja offensichtlich leichter, ein Manko an der Person zu finden als in der Sache zu argumentieren.


Der komplette Thread mit und ohne Fragezeichen ist komplett wieder hergestellt. Ich, der ich mal vermute weitaus mehr Technikkenntnis hat als unser Admin, sehe trotz intensiver Suche nicht, dass Beiträge bei der Zusammenführung verloren gegangen sind. Und wenn ich mich darin irre, kann der Betroffene die ja gerne wieder einstellen.
Wir, bzw. Thomas hat auf die Kritik an der Aussage des Threadtitels reagiert und wollte ihn ändern. Da die Forensoftware dazu mehrere Möglichkeiten bietet, hat er dazu ausgerechnet die Variante gewählt, die am fehleranfälligsten ist. (neues Thema und dann zusammenführen). Wer VBulletin kennt, der kann das vielleicht nachvollziehen.
Mir als Mod und Informatiker, der das alle Nasen lang mal macht, wär das vielleicht nicht passiert, und nur weil Thomas hier Admin ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er die Technik genau kennt.


----------



## Tomasz (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...
> Aber eine Bitte hätte ich an Dich Thomas. Du als Admin, kannst Deine Beiträge anscheinend editieren, ohne das diese als solche gekennzeichnet sind. Kannst Du das irgendwie ändern? Es ist total schwer Deinen Beiträgen zu folgen, wenn plötzlich etwas anderes da steht oder Argumente hinzugefügt werden, nachdem man sie bereits gelesen hatte.
> 
> Danke
> ...





Knurrhahn schrieb:


> @ Algon
> 
> ob ich nun Thomas seine Meinung teile steht auf einen anderen Blatt.
> Aber was du hier auf den letzten Seiten schreibst hat nicht viel mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun und sieht  viel mehr wie ein persönlicher Kleinkrieg gegen Thomas aus und ist für mich ein kläglicher Versuch hier die Stimmung zum überkochen zu bringen.
> ...



Hallo Knurri,
das "andere Blatt" würde ich gerne mal sehen.
Davon ab werden hier an verschiedenen Fronten Kleinkriege geführt, die eigentlich in meinen Augen nicht nötig sind. Oder anders ausgedrückt, da werden aus wichtigen sachbezogenen Themen Kleinkriege gegen einen ungeliebten Gegner inszeniert. Und das auf eine Weise, die für einige vielleicht dermaßen provozierend ist, dass es sich eben hochkocht.  
Diese Art der Berichtserstattung und der Moderation habe ich bereits im Dezember beim Thema Meerforennschonzeit angemahnt und darauf verwiesen, was es zur Folge haben könnte. Wenige Stunden später trat genau dies ein, was ich befürchtet hatte. Es gab Sperrungen von aufgebrachten Boardis, die sich immer wieder und immer wieder und immer wieder... provoziert fühlten. Die Stimmung kochte unnötig hoch und wurde von den Moderatoren nicht abgekühlt, sondern aufgeheizt. 
Was hier passiert ist kein Kleinkrieg von einigen Boardis gegen Thomas, sondern systemimmanent, da es eben keine unabhängige Moderation der Themen aus dem Redaktionsbereich gibt.
Das es davon ab tatsächlich schwierig ist den Dingen zu folgen, wenn ein Admin am ändern ist, habe ich bereits gestern geschrieben (siehe oben). Das hat nicht mit dem Ausgehen von Argumenten zu tun, sondern damit, dass mit der Art und Weise z.B. der Überschriften bewußt und auch von der Redaktion zugegebenermaßen Schlagzeile gemacht werden soll, die zum lesen anregen soll. Ein fehlendes Fragezeichen gab es übrigens auch schon bei der Meerforelle. Wenn man denn lernwillig gewesen sein will, hätte man diesmal gleich eine andere Überschrift oder aber ein Fragezeichen gewählt.
Klingt jetzt vielleicht alles etwas kleinkariert, aber wie schon mehrfach betont, finde ich die Themen der Redaktion wichtig, zu wichtig um die Art der Kommunikation dieser Themen zu kritisieren. Da macht es wirklich keinen Spaß sachlich zu argumentieren

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Wo kommt denn im Titel das Fragezeichen her? Hab ich was verpasst seit gestern?

Ich war ja bisher auch bei den kritischen Diskussionen meist auf der "offiziellen" Seite der Redaktion, will heißen, befand es für wichtig (und befinde es immer noch), dass über Mißstände und eventuelle Fehlentwicklungen im Angelland Deutschland berichtet und diskutiert wird. 

Allerdings geht es auch mir langsam etwas zu weit bzw. auf den Senkel. Man hat schon das Gefühl, dass beständig nach dem Haar in der Suppe gesucht wird und auch die Tatsache, dass dem Präsident des LSVF-SH vielleicht während einer Rede ein Furz auskommt, schon Grund genug wäre, um das hier zu diskutieren. "LSFV-SH furzt auf die die deutschen Angler", so könnte ich mir den Titel vorstellen, wenn hier in einem solchen Stil weiterdiskutiert wird. 

Es ist ja überhaupt nichts dagegen einzuwenden, kritische Fragen zu stellen, kritisch zu berichten und aufklärend zu wirken. Aber ich lese nun mal keine Bildzeitung, und einzig und allein an die hat mich der (nun verbesserte) Aufhänger dieses Threats erinnert. "Waller Kuno frisst Dackel!", oder "Präsident lügt!, ist doch irgendwie derselbe Stil, derselbe Tonfall....

Wie gesagt, gefällt mir nicht, ganz und gar nicht.


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> da es eben keine unabhängige Moderation der Themen aus dem Redaktionsbereich gibt.



Doch, die gibt es.  Jede Warnung/Verwarnung/Sperre landet grundsätzlich erstmal in einem Bereich, in dem *alle* Mods darüber informiert werden und darüber diskutieren können.
Und auch Thomas würde der Wind dort ins Gesicht wehen, wenn er in dieser Hinsicht Entscheidungen träfe, die nicht vom Modteam mitgetragen werden.
Andere Mods, auch ich selber, sind da schon vom Team davon überzeugt worden, eine Fehlentscheidung rückgängig zu machen. 
Im vorliegenden von Dir zitierten Fall gab es aufgrund der klaren Regelverstöße (Beleidigungen, Veröffentlichen privater Mails/PNs, Verstoß gegen Modanweisungen) jedoch keine Gegenstimmen (ich hab's mir gerade nochmal angschaut)

Was den "ungeliebten Gegner" betrifft, ist es leider so, dass viele Dinge, auch wichtige sachliche, aus eben lang gewachsenen sturen und unflexiblen Strukturen der einzelnen Gremien resultieren und die darin Verhafteten entweder nicht reformwillig oder vielleicht auch nicht reformfähig zu sein scheinen.

Na ja, und wenn man es genau nimmt, haben wir eigentlich nicht "den ungeliebten Gegner" sondern in den verschiedenen Themen jeweils unterschiedliche "Verantwortliche", mit deren Einstellungen, Äußerungen, Veröffentlichungen wir inhaltlich nicht übereinstimmen.
Hier in diesem Beispiel fokussiert es sich ja quasi ausschließlich auf Herrn Heldt aufgrund der im ersten Thread zitierten Aussage.
Im Mefo-Thema war es im wesentlichen Herr Vollborn, auf den die uns zugespielte und hier veröffentlichte Vorlage zurück zu führen war.
Und da Herr Kuhr als Pressesprecher da mit im Boot saß, hat sich der Streit mit dem LSFV-SH eben ergeben. Ich persönlich bedaure das, weil z.B. im Laichdorsch-Thema ich ja gerade mit vielen SH'lern auch aus dem Verbandsforum gemeinsam aktiv bin, aber unsere Kritik an der Sache (die ich nach wie vor auch in der geäußerten Form für berechtigt halte) hat halt zum Abbruch jeglicher Kommunikation über die Sache geführt.
Soviel zu SH.
In anderen Bereichen sehen wir andere "Gegner", z.B. im NRW-Thema den Umweltminister Johannes Remmel.
Aber erschwerenderweise hängt in vielen, eigentlich allen,  Themen irgendwie der VdSF mit seiner Satzung und seinen Doktrinen mit drin, also auch ein "ungeliebter Gegner", der von vornherein fast jegliche Kommunikation mit uns verweigert hat.


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

@Kohlmeise:
Das Fragezeichen kommt daher, dass Thomas genau diese Kritik, die Du jetzt auch äußerst, angenommen und entsprechend umgesetzt hat:m


----------



## angler1996 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

He Jungs, 

mal was grundsätzliches, ich finde es sehr gut, dass die Redaktion sich diese Arbeit macht und versucht auf Entwicklungen aufmerksam zu machen, die dem Angler nutzen/ schaden können. Wie sonst soll ich im fernen Sachsen mitbekommen , was in SH in Vereinen/ Verbänden los ist?. Wie soll ich mir sonst eine Meinung zur Arbeit der Verbände/ Vereine bilden? Zur Form läßt sich streiten.
Sicher läßt sich aus den Ausgangsinfos über die , die Redaktion verfügt nicht immer ableiten, ob das wirklich mal so wird, aber wie heißt es so schön:Währet den Anfängen.
Wie sonst soll ich mir ne Meinung bilden, ob ich eine Fussion der Verbände unterstütze oder nicht, ohne über Infos über deren Arbeit zu verfügen.
Ne Kritik am eigenen Verein tut vielleicht weh, aber um auf das Thema hier zurück zu kommen, der gute Man kann nicht für alle Angler sprechen, dafür fehlt im schlicht die Legitimation oder hat irgendwer, die nichtorganisierten Angler gefragt?
Gruß A.


----------



## Katteker (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Moinsen.



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber erschwerenderweise hängt in vielen, eigentlich allen,  Themen irgendwie der VdSF mit seiner Satzung und seinen Doktrinen mit drin, also auch ein "ungeliebter Gegner", *der von vornherein fast jegliche Kommunikation mit uns verweigert hat.*



Kann man es ihm denn verdenken? Ich denke nicht...


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Katteker schrieb:


> Moinsen.
> 
> 
> 
> Kann man es ihm denn verdenken? Ich denke nicht...



Ich denke doch!

Anfangs war der kommunikative Weg noch offen und die Fronten nicht verhärtet. Da wäre es ein Leichtes gewesen zu antworten.
Aber wer nicht will, der will nicht und muss dann damit leben, dass die Ignorierten sich ihren eigenen Reim darauf machen. . . .


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Wir haben schon von der ganzen "harten angelpolitischen Diskussion" der letzten 2 Jahre ALLEN Verbänden angeboten gehabt, das Anglerboard  als Plattform zu nutzen um Angler zum einen zu informieren und zum anderen aus den Diskussionen mehr Input aufzunehmen.

Und ALLE angeschrieben deswegen.

Das war das erste Mal schon vor 8 Jahren, danach immer wieder.

Die Kommunikationsverweigerung des VDSF mag heute durchaus damit zusammen hängen, dass wir sehr klar unsere Positionen in auch durchaus "harten" Formulierungen öffentlich machen und zur Diskussion stellen.

In der Zeit von vor 8 Jahren bis vor ca. 2 Jahren gab es allerdings keinen Grund dafür.

Nur mal so als "Zwischeninfo"...


----------



## Zusser (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Zitat von *Tomasz*
> 
> 
> _da es eben keine unabhängige Moderation der Themen aus dem Redaktionsbereich gibt._
> ...



*Niemand hat die Absicht, eine Mauer zu errichten.*
(Wer mit diesem Zitat nichts anfangen kann, google hilft)

Die Unabhängigkeit und Freiheit der Moderatoren ist ein schönes Ideal.

Wenn aber vom Anbieter des Boards selbst bestätigt wird, dass Moderatoren kurzfristig 'Eingestellt' werden, um die vorgegebenen Argumente des Chefs zu einem Text zu verarbeiten, der dann im Magazin veröffentlicht wird, dann denkt man sich schon seinen Teil über die immer wieder betonte Unabhängigkeit der Mods.

Belege darf ich hier leider nicht anführen, weil ich sonst gegen die Boardregel verstoßen würde, dass Inhalte persönlicher Kommunikation nicht veröffentlicht werden dürfen.


----------



## MacMikel (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Eine richtige Frage - so abstrus und abwägig sie auch sein mag - hätte wohl gelautet: "Lügt der LSFV in einer Pressemitteilung?" So, wie es hier von Herrn F. im Anglerboard dargestellt wird, ist es eine - aus journalistischer Sicht sehr gefährliche - Feststellung mit einem offensichtlich später gesetzten Fragezeichen. Schon wieder eine journalistische Fehlleistung von Herrn F. - von den abermals schlechten Recherchen ganz zu schweigen. Es gibt schon zu denken, was hier alles mit Mutmaßungen und Halbwahrheiten auf die Beine gestellt wird, um mit ausreichend "Klicks" Geld zu verdienen.

Ja, es stimmt, nach diversen Erfahrungen der vergangenen Wochen hier im Anglerboard hat sich der LSFV-SH komplett aus der Diskussion herausgezogen, weil das Niveau einfach nicht in Ordnung ist. Gern setzen wir uns mit Anglern auch kritisch auseinander und diskutieren, aber hier werden nur Haare in der Suppe gesucht und Keile zwischen die Angler und ihre Verbände getrieben. Der Krieg, der hier gegen den VDSF geführt wird, ist einfach nur ekelig! Das ist nicht unser Ding. Deshalb werde ich mit weiteren "Klicks" hier nicht für Einnahmen sorgen...

Die hier geäußerten Meinungen einiger User stimmen mich dennoch optimistisch, denn nur "Ihr" könnt Euer Anglerboard und Herrn F. und so manchen Moderatoren wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen. Ich wünsche Euch dabei viel Erfolg und den anderen - besonders Herr F. mit seinen ständigen Wiederholungen, die damit auch nicht viel besser und richtiger werden - viel Spaß beim Zerreißen dieses Beitrages. Er wird bestimmt wieder für einige "Klicks" mehr sorgen - aber vielleicht wird der Beitrag ja auch gelöscht...

Beste Grüße aus dem Angel-Norden
Michael Kuhr


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

das doch mal nen statement .. .aber keine Ausage zu der eigendlichen Problematik !!! 


das bestärkt mich aber in meiner Vermutung das die Kommunikation deswegen "verweigert" wird weil das AB einfach ne kommerzielle website ist und das AB deswegen von diversen Verbänden nicht benutzt werden möchte  .....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



> das bestärkt mich aber in meiner Vermutung das die Kommunikation deswegen "verweigert" wird weil das AB einfach ne kommerzielle website ist und das AB deswegen von diversen Verbänden nicht benutzt werden möchte .....


Das kanns aber nicht sein! 

Die Verbände nutzen ja auch andere gewerbliche Medien gerne zur Verbreitung ihrer Propaganda..

Am liebsten eben aber solche, wo nicht über die Statements danach frei diskutiert werden kann wie Printmedien oder Fernsehen statt Internet..

;-))

Aber


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

wer weiß ob da nicht wirtschaftliche Interessen in Konflikt geraten .... #c 

schade - hätte mir aber noch nen final statement erwünscht.
ansonsten erscheint mir die story inzwischen in der Tat zu emotional und weniger informativ geworden zu sein - mag aber auch sein das es keinen Spaß macht alles nachzulesen was,wer,wann genau gesagt,gepostet hat ...


----------



## Tomasz (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> Im vorliegenden von Dir zitierten Fall gab es aufgrund der klaren Regelverstöße (Beleidigungen, Veröffentlichen privater Mails/PNs, Verstoß gegen Modanweisungen) jedoch keine Gegenstimmen (ich hab's mir gerade nochmal angschaut)
> ...
> Im Mefo-Thema war es im wesentlichen Herr Vollborn, auf den die uns  zugespielte und hier veröffentlichte Vorlage zurück zu führen war.
> ...



Ich will garnicht bestreiten dass in dem zitierten Fall ein klarer Regelverstoß vorlag und das dies ohne Gegenstimmen zur Sperrung führte. Aber das war angesichts der Aufmachung und der folgenden Diskusion auch so zu erwarten und das finde ich kritikwürdig. Hier gerne nochmal mein Beitrag dazu aus dem Dezember.



> Zitat von *Tomasz*
> 
> 
> _...
> ...


Davon ab war auch beim Thema Meerforellschonzeit der Hr. Heldt Stein des Anstoßes, aber das nur nebenbei. 
Ein Mensch vergisst halt schnell. Das WWW nicht:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## mcrae (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das kanns aber nicht sein!
> 
> Die Verbände nutzen ja auch andere gewerbliche Medien gerne zur Verbreitung ihrer Propaganda..
> 
> ...



*Das stimmt definitiv nicht Thomas.*

Als Beispiel führe ich hier mal das Forum des Landesfischereiverbandes Schleswig-Holstein an.

Wenn in kommerziellen Medien, wie die Tageszeitungen -vor allem in Schleswig-Holstein- oder bei überregionalen Magazinen wie Stern, Spiegel, Focus, etc. Artikel veröffentlicht werden die Angeln oder anglerisch interessante Themen als Inhalt haben werden diese auch von normalen Usern(Anglern) in dem Forum bekannt gemacht und es findet auch eine Kommentierung statt. Es gibt dort keine Einschränkung das irgendwelche Meinungen unterdrückt werden. Es findet keine Zensur seitens des Forumsbetreibers statt. Wenn Beiträge beanstandet werden dann verstoßen diese aber auch gegen die Regeln der zwischenmenschlichen Kommunikation. Das ist normal und auch hier im AB nicht anders.


----------



## raubangler (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> das doch mal nen statement .. .aber keine Ausage zu der eigendlichen Problematik !!!
> 
> 
> das bestärkt mich aber in meiner Vermutung das die Kommunikation deswegen "verweigert" wird weil das AB einfach ne kommerzielle website ist und das AB deswegen von diversen Verbänden nicht benutzt werden möchte  .....



Hier brauchst Du nichts vermuten.
Wenn der VDSF dieser Meinung wäre, hätten er das auch so kommuniziert.

Der Ansatz der Kommunikationsverweigerung ist ein anderer:
Im eigenen Forum (SH) und jetzt auch hier als Beitrag wurde die Unterstellung verbreitet, dass im AB nur Krawall der 'Klicks' wegen erzeugt wird.
Somit die sachliche Basis der ganzen Diskussion fehlt.

Das ist genauso dumm, wie die Überschrift dieses Tröts. 

Ein Verband, dessen primäre Aufgabe die Kommunikation ist, muss auch alle Kommunikationskanäle nutzen.
Ansonsten sitzen dort die falschen Menschen.
Zwar oft ehrenamtlich falsch, aber immer noch falsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

ooch, mcrae, lies doch richtig:
Ich hab auf HD4evers Posting geantwortet, der meinte das AB würde vom Verband ignoriert, weil es gewerblich wäre.

Und ich habe angeführt, dass Verbände auch andere gewerbliche Medien und deswegen seine Vermutung nicht stimmen kann.

Ich habe NIE behauptet, dass Verbände aussschliesslich gewerbliche Medien nutzen, noch dass in ihren Foren zensiert oder gelöscht wird (müssten sie ja auch kaum, da sind ja meist eh nur die unterwegs, die einverstanden sind mit der jeweiligen Verbandspolitik - ist absolut in Ordnung!!)

Also gaaaanz ruhig bleiben....
;-))


----------



## mcrae (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Ein Verband, dessen primäre Aufgabe die Kommunikation ist, muss auch alle Kommunikationskanäle nutzen.
> Ansonsten sitzen dort die falschen Menschen.
> Zwar oft ehrenamtlich falsch, aber immer noch falsch.




Kann, nicht muss.

Ein Automobilverband kann alle Autos testen, muss es aber nicht...
Ein Kaninchenzüchterverband kann alle Kaninchen beurteilen, muss es aber nicht...


----------



## mcrae (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Thomas, ich hab den Bereich deiner Aussage der mich stört mal Markiert damit das deutlicher wird.

Eine Ausschließlich Nutzung hab ich auch nicht angeführt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wer weiß ob da nicht wirtschaftliche Interessen in Konflikt geraten .... #c



Och, der VDSF hat mit gewerblichen Aktivitätemn sonst kein Problem. Siehe VDFS GmbH

http://www.vdsfgmbh.de/


ist aber keine Kritik, sollen sie.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

wie gesagt ist/war das nur ne Vermutung von mir, die aber natürlich absolut nicht stimmen muß 

kann ja auch daran liegen das es für die einen oder anderen hier im AB zu unangenehme Diskussionsgegner gibt .

mag ja sein das der eine oder andere Verband evtl. ne ablehnende Haltung hat ..... aber alle auf einmal ?!
irgendworan muß es ja liegen ... aber in der Tat sind Vermutungen weder fördernd noch hilfreich #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Vielleicht kommen wir nochmal auf das eigentliche Thema zurück ?

Es geht darum, dass in einer Pressemitteilung eine unhaltbare Unterstellung des LSFH-SH erschienen ist. 

Es geht darum, dass der Verband Einschränkungen für Angler fordert, die weder einem Verein, noch dem Verband angehören.

Es geht darum, dass er das für Gewässr fordert, die zumindest im überwiegenden Teil keine Vereins- oder Verbandsgewässer sind. 

Was bitte gehen den Verband diese Dinge überhaupt an dass er sich erlaubt, hier Einschränkungen zu fordern bzw. Erleichterungen abzulehnen ?

Er argumentiert mit Tierschutzrechtlichen Bedenken, verweist aber gleichzeitig auf die möglichkeit an privaten Gewässern ohne Schein angeln zu können. Er verleiht damit Fischen in Privatgewässern einen anderen Tierschutzrechtlichen Status, als solchen in öffentlichen Gewässern. 

Bin ich da der Einzige, der das alles furchtbar anstößig findet ?


----------



## raubangler (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ....
> Bin ich da der Einzige, der das alles furchtbar anstößig findet ?



Das ist nicht anstößig, sondern konsequent.

Das (Angel-) Rechtfertigungskonstrukt des VDSF hat sich in unserer grünen Republik als stabil erwiesen.

Änderungen hieran können auch ganz fix nach hinten losgehen.
Dann wird aus der geforderten Freiheit ganz schnell ein komplettes Angelverbot.

Ohne selbst ein Naturschutzverband zu sein, bestimmen andere Naturschutzverbände (dann echte) über einen.

Ich bin kein Vereinsangler, aber ganz froh, dass es den VDSF gibt.

Grüne Spinner hält man nur mit grünen Spinnern auf.


----------



## mcrae (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

@Ralle
Ja, mit einigen anderen.

ich finde das in keinster Weise anstößig.

Gleichbehandlung...

Fische sind überall gleich, warum also unterscheiden, aber wieso sollen Gartenteiche geregelt werden...

Es wird auf Private Kleingewässer mit einer Fläche unter 0,5 ha verwiesen. Das sind Gartenteiche...

Wenn es sich nur um angelegte Gewässer ohne Verbindung zu anderen Gewässer handeln soll, ok. Die Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Regelung kann wie jede andere auch unterschiedlich betrachtet oder bewertet werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Das ist nicht anstößig, sondern konsequent.
> 
> Das (Angel-) Rechtfertigungskonstrukt des VDSF hat sich in unserer grünen Republik als stabil erwiesen.
> 
> ...




Auch das halte ich für unrichtig. Sowohl im Bereich Tierschutz, als auch Naturschutz gibt es viele Menschen die angeln. Den meisten ist das angeln egal, die kümmern sich schlicht nicht drum.

Konfliktpunkte mit dem Naturschutz gibt es natürlich, aber da müssen beide Seiten Kompromisse eingehen. Klappt ja auch meistens. 

Dann gibts noch die Gruppe der Angelgegner, die strikt gegen das angeln an sich sind. Die findet man in allen Schichten der Gesellschaft. Und für die ist es Schall und Rauch, wie wir uns positionieren, ob wir Fische zum essen fangen oder zum fotografieren. die wollen ganz einfach das angeln verboten wissen.

Und genau denen geht der VDSF mit seinem vorauseilenden Gehorsam auf den Leim und opfert, vollkommen unnötig, Stück für Stück die Freiheit. Unter Drosse´wurde dieses Märchen der übermächtigen Angelgegner seinerzeit geboren. Und ein Märchen ist es bis heute geblieben. 

Naturschutz ist enorm wichtig, und wir Angler können uns da nicht aus der Verantwortung stehlen. Wollen und tun wir auch nicht, denn was wir im Naturschutz leisten ist schon enorm und da ist noch unendlich viel Potential. Aber dafür muss man das angeln nicht reglementieren.


----------



## mcrae (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Auch aus Naturschutzgründen ist eine Reglementierung notwendig. Besonders in einigen Regionen hier in Deutschland.

Der VDSF macht definitiv keine gemeinsame Sache mit den strikten Angelgegnern. Vorauseilender Gehorsam ist auch nicht mehr vorhanden. Wenn man Weitsicht mit vorauseilendem Gehorsam verwechselt kann der Eindruck jedoch entstehen. Der VDSF schreit halt nicht so laut wie manche Tierschutz- oder Tierrechtsgruppierung. Das vieles was mittlerweile als Problem erkannt wurde schon zu Zeiten in denen das noch überhaupt kein Thema war bereits vom VDSF angemahnt wurde nun als vorauseilender Gehorsam bezeichnet wird ist schon traurig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



mcrae schrieb:


> Der VDSF macht definitiv keine gemeinsame Sache mit den strikten Angelgegnern. Vorauseilender Gehorsam *ist auch nicht mehr vorhanden*.  . . .




Seit wann denn?


----------



## degl (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommen wir nochmal auf das eigentliche Thema zurück ?
> 
> Es geht darum, dass in einer Pressemitteilung eine unhaltbare Unterstellung des LSFH-SH erschienen ist.
> 
> ...



Die Situation in diesen "ellenlangen Trööt", wird immer unübersichtlicher.

In Schleswig-Holstein bekommt man einen Jahresfieschereischein(der zum Angeln berechtigt) nur mit einer bestandenen Sportfischerprüfung.
Diese wird durch die Vereine angeboten und durchgeführt.

Das nun der oberste Vertreter der SH-Angelvereine diesen Status Quo verteitigt, wird von den allermeisten organisierten Anglern so befürwortet..............

Und das das Landesparlament einige "Ausnahmen" schaffen will, liegt nicht im Interesse der organisierten Anglerschaft.........über dieses Votum kann sich auch der oberste Vertreter nicht hinwegsetzen.

Was in dieser kontrovers geführten Diskusion alles an Argumenten/hier wie anderswo) ausgetauscht wurde..........ist dem eigentlichen Vorgang weder hinderlich noch nützlich(je nachdem von wo man es auch betrachtet

Man stelle sich (überspitzt) mal vor, der Chef der Deutschen Bank setzt sich für die Kunden der Comerzbank ein#d#d#d

Das wäre genauso unlogisch, wie wenn sich unserer Verbandspräsi für nicht in seinem Verband organisierte Angler "ins Zeug" legen würde............

Das sieht hier im AB nun ganz anders aus...........zumindest muß man hier keinen Jahresfischereischein haben und "organisiert"sein,um mit zu diskutieren...........#h

Nur den LSFV-SH.........eine "Lüge" anzudichten(jetzt auch mit ????), weil er nur für seine Angler spricht.............#d#d#d

Ich weiß die "anderen Angler" gibt es auch..............mglw. wollen die nix mit Vereinen und Verbänden zu tun haben....#c

gruß degl

Und ich würde einen Urlaubsangelschein für SH-Einwohner begrüssen


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Jose schrieb:


> Toni_1962 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > mit der Hoffnung, nicht jeder im AB läßt sich das Angeln, eins der  schönsten Hobbys der Welt, in dem wunderbaren Angelland Deutschland  durch die ewigen Schwarzseher und Negativdenker und Panikmissionaren  vermiesen!
> ...




leider wohl zu leise gebrüllt ...
schönen Gruß von der Isar zurück


----------



## raubangler (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ....
> Konfliktpunkte mit dem Naturschutz gibt es natürlich, aber da müssen beide Seiten Kompromisse eingehen. Klappt ja auch meistens.
> ....



Wo klappt das denn?

Wieviele Gebiete gibt es denn inzwischen, wo der Mensch komplett von der Natur ausgeschlossen wurde?

Nichts mehr mit Kanufahren oder womöglich in Ufernähe ankern.
Und betreten?
Niemals!

Hunde frei laufen lassen?
Hallo, geht's noch, dass ist Natur hier.
Gestern war es vermutlich keine Natur.

Wer hätte sich denn vor ein paar Jahren vorstellen können, dass die Raucher wie Schwerverbrecher in Glaskästen sitzen werden?
Heute ist das Normalität.
So, wie ein Angelverbot Normalität wird, wenn man nicht mit Argumenten aus der Naturschutzecke kontern kann.
Ob fake oder nicht, ist dabei eigentlich erst einmal egal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Ich habe überhaupt nichts dagegen, wenn ein Verband für eine Prüfung ist - nur dann, wenn sie als gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung mit falschen Argumenten versucht wird ins Gesetz zu bekommen bzw. die Abschaffung zu verhindern.

Zumal dann, wenn augenscheinlich komplett falsch mit dem Tierschutz argumentiert wird - soll der Verband zugeben, dass es ihm um die Kohle geht, oder andere nachvollziehbare Gründe nennen, dann kann man drüber diskutieren.

Und er kann das für seine Vereinsmitglieder auch intern machen, so eine Prüfung - aber nicht im Namen aller Angler diese als Gesetz für alle fordern.

Das Problem liegt hier darin, dass der Verband Fischereischein und Prüfung "vermischt" bzw. gleichsetzt.

Gegen den Fischereischein als Verwaltungsinstrument u. a. zum einziehen der Fischereiabgabe hat wohl keiner was - dazu ist der da und wichtig.

Dass der Verband gegen die "Scheinfreiheit" zu Felde zog, genauso wie gegen die Erweiterung des Touristenangelscheines, liegt aber ja nicht im Tierschutz begründet, sondern schlicht an der Kohle durch die Prüfung, daher versucht er alles, um diese gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung beizubehalten.

Dass es aber jetzt schon überhaupt nicht nötig ist, eine Prüfung zu machen um in Schleswig Holstein zu angeln, scheint der Verband zu ignorieren.

Und dass für eine Prüfung auch nicht der Tierschutz herhalten kann, hat ja auch das Umweltministerium und die Umweltministerin erkannt und klar gemacht:
Die Umweltministerin im Fernsehen mit dem  schönen Weihnachtskarpfenbeispiel, hier in den Lübecker Nachrichten nimmt der Sprecher des Ministeriums zu der Frage Stellung:
http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/2929027


> Im Umweltministerium hat man ebenfalls keine Bedenken. Das Wissen, wie Fische tierschutzgerecht getötet werden, könne auch von Angelteichbesitzern vermittelt werden. Außerdem sei auch der Kauf lebender Fische im Fischgeschäft erlaubt, erklärt Sprecher Christian Seyfert. „Da ist der Fischereischein nicht Voraussetzung, obwohl die Fische in der Regel schon recht bald nach dem Erwerb geschlachtet und zubereitet werden.“



Und nochmal:
*Die jetzige Gesetzgebung in SH (und andern Bundesländern) zeigt klar und eindeutig, dass der Tierschutz kein Grund für eine Prüfung ist *- da kann der Verband noch so absurde Behauptungen aufstellen.

Wenn das aber so klar ist, dann muss man sich fragen, warum der Verband die einheimischen  Schleswig Holsteiner da benachteiligen will sowohl gegenüber Touristen wie auch gegenüber allen Menschen, die ohne Prüfung jederzeit Fische töten können und dürfen - nur Angler aus SH dürfen das eben nicht..

Dem Verband wäre das wohl eigentlich auch selber komplett wurscht - würde er damit nicht die Kohle machen - und genau das ist es, was ich für verwerflich und auch heuchlerisch und unsozial halte:
*ALLEN* am Angeln interessierten Menschen den Zugang zum Angeln zu erschweren, nur wegen der Kohle für Vereine und Verbände.

Richtigerweise müsste der Verband für die Abschaffung der gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung sein - wenn es ihm nämlich wirklich um eine besser Ausbildung der Angler gehen würde.

Um damit nämlich die Kräfte frei zu bekommen, welche bisher in den Kursen (die dazu auch heute keine Pflicht sind) rein auf eine theoretische Prüfung mit letztlich für die anglerische Praxis wie auch den immer wieder angesprochenen Tierschutz nutzlosen Fragen.

Um diese Kräfte dann zu nutzen, um erstklassige praktische Angelschulungen direkt am Wasser anzubieten.

Denn wer nur zwangsweise Theorie auf eine Prüfung büffelt, wird nicht viel vom gelernten behalten und weder Anstand noch Respekt vor der Kreatur lernen.

Wer aber freiwillig in der Praxis von erfahrenen Leuten am Wasser direkt Angeschulungen bekommt und dem von diesen Leuten Respekt und Anstand vor Natur und Kreatur in der Natur durch vorleben gezeigt wird, der wird mit Begeisterung dabei sein und wird davon auch für längere Zeit positiv etwas mitnehmen.

Das soll nur ein Beispiel sein, es wird da sicherlich noch viele weitere sinnvolle Möglichkeiten geben, wie sich Verbände und Vereine für eine am Ende besser Ausbildung der Angler einsetzen können, gerade wenn man die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung abschafft.

Es sei denn natürlich, darum gehts dem Verband gar nicht, und er will nur seine Kohle retten, dann ist er natürlich auf die gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung angewiesen...


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

irgentwie bin ich doch sehr irritiert.
ich habe beruflich sehr oft sowohl mit Tier- als auch mit Naturschützern zu tun. Voriges Jahr war ich z.B 4 Monate in NZ. da verfolgte ein Kollege die Diskusion bezüzüglich Fischereischeiprüfung. Sein Kommentar war: Die spinnen die Deutschen!!
Nirgentwo auf der Welt (außer in Deutschland) fordern Tier-oder Umweltschützer dass man zum Angeln eine Prüfung braucht, das gibt es nur hier bei uns.
Und dass dies ausgerechnet auch noch von "Angelverbänden" gefordert wird, ist besonders lächerlich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nirgentwo auf der Welt (außer in Deutschland) fordern Tier-oder Umweltschützer dass man zum Angeln eine Prüfung braucht, das gibt es nur hier bei uns.




Das fordern hier auch nur wenige verblendete Angelhasser in beiden Fraktionen. Und selbst denen ist die Prüfung wurscht, die wollen das angeln gleich ganz verbieten. 

Es sind die Angler selbst, die hier die Fahnen schwingen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



degl schrieb:


> Die Situation in diesen "ellenlangen Trööt", wird immer unübersichtlicher.
> 
> In Schleswig-Holstein bekommt man einen Jahresfieschereischein(der zum Angeln berechtigt) nur mit einer bestandenen Sportfischerprüfung.
> Diese wird durch die Vereine angeboten und durchgeführt.
> ...



Eine einzige Frage zu Deinem Beitrag:

Welche Interessen hat der Verband an ungeprüften Anglern an Forellenteichen, bzw. in wie fern würden die gegen Verbandsinteressen verstoßen ???


----------



## angler1996 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Guten Abend , die Herren#h
das scheint mir auch so, nur hat bisher keiner der Befürworter ein wirklich stichhaltiges Argument für den Erhalt einer Prüfung gebracht. Sondern sich nur hinter so nebulösen Formulierungen versteckt, wie: die Prüfung sei aus Naturschutzaspekten erforderlich. Aber welche das sind ?
Gruß A.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Zitat Ralle:
Es sind die Angler selbst, die hier die Fahnen schwingen.
sagte ich ja, ich sagte sogar, dass es lächerlich ist


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

ach übrigens:
i8ch durfte erleben, dass die Menschen im Ausland oftmals wesentlich respektvoller mit geangelten Fischen umgingen als hierzulande manche geprüften Angler.
es wird dort allerdings auch stärker kontrolliert und bei Vergehen auch wesentlich stärker bestraft, was auch von der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung für richtig befunden wird.
In NZ hat es zum Beispiel der dortige Angleverband geschafft, allen Leuten ins Bewustsein zu bringen, dass auch die Unterwasserfauna zu unserem leben gehört und wichtig für unser Leben an sich ist.
das verstehe ich unter einer guten Lobbyarbeit.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

PS:
ein "verlorenes" Papiertaschentuch kostet Dich 150 NZ-Dollar


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> irgentwie bin ich doch sehr irritiert.
> ich habe beruflich sehr oft sowohl mit Tier- als auch mit Naturschützern zu tun. Voriges Jahr war ich z.B 4 Monate in NZ. da verfolgte ein Kollege die Diskusion bezüzüglich Fischereischeiprüfung. Sein Kommentar war: Die spinnen die Deutschen!!
> Nirgentwo auf der Welt (außer in Deutschland) fordern Tier-oder Umweltschützer dass man zum Angeln eine Prüfung braucht, das gibt es nur hier bei uns.
> Und dass dies ausgerechnet auch noch von "Angelverbänden" gefordert wird, ist besonders lächerlich.



Du meinst aber jetzt damit nicht, dass nur in Deutschland eine Fischerprüfung benötigt wird?
Das weißt du ja selbst genau, dass dem nicht so ist ...

... oder weißt es doch nicht?!


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Du meinst aber jetzt damit nicht, dass nur in Deutschland eine Fischerprüfung benötigt wird?
> Das weißt ja selbst viel zu genau, dass dem nicht so ist ...
> 
> ... oder weißt es doch nicht?!


 
Du meinst doch jetzt nicht gewisse Alpenländer, die es nicht abqwarten können alles möglichst mit uns gleich zu tun ?
Aber selbst da ist es längst nicht so rigoros wie hier.
Das weißt Du sicher genau so gut|wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Du meinst doch jetzt nicht gewisse Alpenländer, die es nicht abqwarten können alles möglichst mit uns gleich zu tun ?
> Aber selbst da ist es längst nicht so rigoros wie hier.
> Das weißt Du sicher genau so gut|wavey:



Österreich (seit 2003?)
Schweiz
Liechtenstein (seit 1992)

Diese Alpenländer sehe ich gerade im Augenblick sogar bei Dunkelheit, wenn ich von meiner Bergspitze rüberschaue.

Wir rigoros die sind, und wer dort was gefordert hat, dass dies so ist, brauche ich dir ja wohl nicht zu sagen, scheinst ja ein voll informiertes Bürscherl zu sein ... nur warum stellst du es dann so falsch dar? Wahrscheinlich habe ich dich falsch verstanden, das war ja der Kollege aus NZ ...

So und nun werde ich mal meinen Blick etwas drehen und den Kopf heben, denn das war erst der Nahblick auf die Nebengipfel ...

Aber du meinst, die wollen uns alles schnell nachmachen? 
Aha soso ...
die alten Geister von früher also, gleich tun, gleich machen, gleich schalten ? 
nene, die Zeiten sind Gott sei Dank vorbei ... und diesmal sogar die Schweiz ?! Wußten wir es doch schon seit Jahrhunderten ...

Aber was hältst du denn davon: Unterwanderung durch den VDSF, feindlich Übernahme der organisierten Angler in den Nachbarländern ...


Brillendorsch ... och ne


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

@Toni,
in der Sache selbst sind wir sicher einer Meinung!
egal was jemand tut oder tun will, sollte er sich doch einer spezifschen Sachkenntnis bevollmächtigen. Aber ob man dier auch in jedem Fall mit einem Prüfungszeugnis belegen muss ??


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

@Toni,
jetzt fängst Du aber richtig an Spass zu machen .
Ich kann mir sogar vorstellen mit Dir angeln zu gehen !!!
Das tu ich normalerweise nuir ganz allein.

ist kein Sarkasmus, sondern tatsächlich als Kompliment gemeint


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

ach so:
von Unterwanderung halte ich gar nix!!
Ich bin eher wie Du auch, ein mensch der klaren Worte


----------



## degl (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eine einzige Frage zu Deinem Beitrag:
> 
> Welche Interessen hat der Verband an ungeprüften Anglern an Forellenteichen, bzw. in wie fern würden die gegen Verbandsinteressen verstoßen ???



Wahrscheinlich keine.....da sind wohl eher die Betreiber die "Interessierten"..................und nochmal: es ist Landesgesetz.........ohne Prüfung bekommst du auf den Ämtern keinen Fischereischein ausgestellt......die werden ja nicht vom Verband vergeben, genau wie die Jahresmarke......die zahlst du hier auch ans "Amt".............und wenn man an den "freien Gewässern angeln will(Ostsee, Elbe, Stör.....ja sogar in freien Teil des HH-Hafens) dann geht das nur mit einem gültigen Jahresfischereischein. Wenn das Landesgesetz für SH geändert wird.........dann ist das "Verbandsinteresse"(es so zu lassen wie es derzeit ist) doch verständlich................In den 50 Jahren, wo ich mich angelnderweise am Wasser rumtreibe, habe ich genügend "geprüfte" A............ ihr Unwesen treiben sehen........
Daher ist es mir persöhnlich Wurscht ob jemand geprüft wird oder nicht....."denn die Fischereiprüfung ist leider kein Garant für waidgerechtes Verhalten"

Aber Verständniss, das Verbandsvorsteher das anders sehen und auch verteidigen..........bringe ich auf

gruß degl


----------



## PatrickHH (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Oh Mann,

ich habe jetzt wirklich nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, schnell war klar. DAV ist super und der frühere gelobte LSFV ist böse. #d

Mann, auch das AB erliegt immer wieder dem Irrglaube für alle Angler sprechen zu dürfen. Natürlich sind nicht alle Hobbyangler gegen die geplanten Änderungen! Aber jetzt gleich mit Lügen zu kommen, nur weil man sich nicht mehr richtig berücksichtigt fühlt, halte ich für sehr primitive und billige Berichtserstattung.

*Glaube* auch mal gelesen zu haben, dass das AB argumentiert hat, dass die Mehrheit der Angler für dieses oder gegen jenes sind. Hoffe, das die Redaktion in diesen Fällen wirklich jeden Angler in Deutschland gefragt hat, mich zumindest nicht.

Aber zurück zum Thema, natürlich war die Aussage vom LSFV nicht richtig. Würdet Ihr aber noch Kuschelkurs haben, würdet Ihr nicht drauf eingehen, hätte der DAV es andersherum geschrieben, hättet Ihr gefeiert. #d

Diese verkackte Hetze muss doch endlich mal aufhören! Auch wenn Ihr Euch wie die Befreier aufspielt, schadet Ihr den Ansehen der Angler mehr als Ihr nützt. Frage mich, wann der große DAV - Banner mit fetten Werbevertrag über diesen Forum glanzt. |uhoh:

Kann doch nicht angehen, dass ein kommerzielles Forum versucht Verbände und Politik gegeneinander auszuspielen.

Und nein, bitte nicht mit 1000facher Wiederholung antworten.

Falls denn wirklich ein Politiker aus SH hier mitließt, der Link soll ja verschickt worden sein. Das Anglerboard spiegelt auch nicht die Meinung der deutschen Anglerschaft wieder, da viele Kollegen frustriert gegangen sind bzw. hier nicht mehr schreiben. #q


----------



## gründler (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Kann doch nicht angehen, dass ein kommerzielles Forum versucht Verbände und Politik gegeneinander auszuspielen.


 

Hi

Schonmal dran gedacht das es überall auf der Welt Vögelchen gibt die innen arbeiten und nach aussen zwitschern,und der Redaktionen Sachen zu kommen lassen die sonst nie nach aussen gekommen wären.

Maulwürfe nennt man die auch,nicht immer die reine Schuld beim AB suchen auch wenn sie sich nicht immer mit Ruhm bekleckern,tun sie nur das was jede andere Redaktion auch tut.


|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Patrick, ich verspreche Dir, dass ich, sobald mir was ähnlich Kritisches vom DAV vorliegt, da auch genauso kritisierend mit umgehe.

Ansonsten stimme ich Dir zu, dass wir noch klarer rausstellen müssen, uns nicht als Sprachrohr einer vermeintlichen und nicht belegbaren Mehrheit von Anglern zu sehen, sondern eben als Redaktion nach klaren, miteinander abgestimmten Leitlinien nach Wegen und Möglichkeiten suchen, das Angeln in Deutschland für alle Angler und am Angeln interessierten so unbürokratisch und einfach wie nur möglich zu gestalten.
Dabei positionieren wir uns auch gegen Einschränkungen, die ausschließlich für Angler nicht aber für andere Gruppen gelten sollen.

In diesem Sinne wollen und werden wir alle uns vorliegenden Informationen zeitnah, unverfälscht aber von unserer Seite im Sinne unserer Leitlinien kommentiert hier weiter geben.

Wenn sich jemand dadurch derart provoziert fühlt, dass er für sich beschließt, hier fortan nicht mehr zu schreiben, dann finde ich das zwar bedauerlich und vielleicht auch in dem einen oder anderen Fall nachvollziehbar, aber wenn uns schon Hetze und Bildzeitungsniveau vorgeworfen wird, sollte man wenigstens so fair sein und zugeben, dass wir eben nicht allen nach dem Munde schreiben.
Wer Friede. Freude, Eierkuchen und die ach so heile Welt sucht, findet sie vielleicht kurz nach Sonnenaufgang am Wasser aber bestimmt nicht in irgendeinem Internetforum.
Und ansonsten ist es aus meiner Sich ganz einfach. Wer will, der kann hier im Board zu allem, was ihn bewegt seine Meinung äußern, muss dann aber auch damit rechnen, von Andersdenkenden mit deren Meinung konfrontiert zu werden. 
Wer das nicht will, der lässt es einfach und liest "nur" mit und wer ohnehin der Meinung ist, wir würden hier nur Mist verzapfen, rumhetzen und alles kaputt reden, der muss sich das dann ja nicht antun. Im Gegenzug ist hier alles für jeden kostenlos und unverbindlich erreichbar.
Dazu kommen noch ein paar Regeln, die ohnehin nicht mehr sind, als das was ein gesunder Menschenverstand und ein normales Sozialverhalten wiederspiegeln und fertig ist die Laube.

Wenn ich dann diesen Satz von Dir lese:


> Kann doch nicht angehen, dass ein kommerzielles Forum versucht Verbände und Politik gegeneinander auszuspielen.


dann amüsiert mich das ein wenig.
Wenn wir mit dem AB tatsächlich so weit sind, dass wir uns in einer Position befinden, Verbände und Politik gegeneinander auszuspielen, dann ehrt das uns und unsere Arbeit in einer Weise, die ich so für mich gar nicht in Anspruch nehmen würde. Soll ich jetzt stolz sein oder bittest Du uns um mehr Verantwortungsbewusstsein in unseren Stellungnahmen, eben weil diese derart einflussreich geworden sind?


----------



## PatrickHH (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> dann amüsiert mich das ein wenig.
> Wenn wir mit dem AB tatsächlich so weit sind, dass wir uns in einer Position befinden, Verbände und Politik gegeneinander auszuspielen, dann ehrt das uns und unsere Arbeit in einer Weise, die ich so für mich gar nicht in Anspruch nehmen würde. Soll ich jetzt stolz sein oder bittest Du uns um mehr Verantwortungsbewusstsein in unseren Stellungnahmen, eben weil diese derart einflussreich geworden sind?



Moin Honeyball,

natürlich kannst Du / Könnt Ihr da stolz drauf sein. Sehe Euch nicht in der Position die Welt zu verändern aber Ihr habt das größte Anglerforum aufgebaut und dadurch erreicht Ihr natürlich auch viele Menschen. Und genau aus diesem Grund ist es eben wichtig, zu überlegen, was welcher Schritt bedeutet. Schreibt man jetzt hier die Parteien an und verweißt auf diesen Thread, kann es eben auch schnell sehr negativ ausgehen. Zumal Ihr Euch den Parteien sicherlich erstmal vorgestellt habt. Ich habe schon gesagt, dass ich die Ausdrucksweise in der Verbandsstellungsnahme auch für mehr als unglücklich halte. Hier jetzt aber zu versuchen den Verband bei möglichen Verhandlungen zu schwächen, ist schlicht falsch.

Abgesehen von der unglücklichen Formulierung muss der Verband die Interessen seiner Mitglieder und natürlich die eigenen Interessen vertreten. Es wird sicherlich einen Mehrheitsbeschluss geben und damit ist doch alles in Butter.

Jetzt hier auf einen Satz in der Stellungnahme rumzureiten, dient doch wirklich nicht der Sache!

Zu deinen anderen Aussagen, natürlich soll man in einem Forum unterschiedliche Meinungen vertreten, kann ich auch gut mit Leben und macht Spaß. Selbst wenn es mal persönlich wird, ist dieses auch OK. Man muss sich halt nur noch in die Augen schauen können. Bei immer mehr Themen entwickelt es sich jedoch so, dass andere Meinungen sofort mit 1000fachen Wiederholungen bombadiert werden. Die Redaktion ungeachtet anderer Meinung Artikel verfasst, oft eben sehr sehr einseitig.

Genau dadurch demotiviert Ihr die Kollegen, die eben auch Eure Sichtweise kritisch sehen. Noch ist es sicherlich nicht soweit aber einige erfahrene Kollegen ziehen sich schon jetzt zurück, da andere Meinungen schnell "überschrien" werden. Eine Entwicklung die irgendwann wirklich nur noch Bildzeitungleser übrig lassen kann. Oder glaubt Ihr wirklich, dass die  Kollegen aus SH, die hinter dieser Stellungnahme stehen, sich in diesen Hexenkessel begeben? (und davon gibt es bestimmt einige)


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Oder glaubt Ihr wirklich, dass die  Kollegen aus SH, die hinter dieser Stellungnahme stehen, sich in diesen Hexenkessel begeben? (und davon gibt es bestimmt einige)



Nun Patrick, ganz sachlich und objektiv begeben sich kaum Kollegen aus SH in den Hexenkessel des dortigen Forums. Die Beteiligung dort ist bei einem so wichtigen Thema jedenfalls sehr gering.

Ich mag die Frage nicht zu bentworten, ob man dieses Schweigen dort als Zustimmung oder Frust werten kann.

Aus meiner Erfahrung mit dem Verband in NRW weiß ich, dass Schweigen auf Resigntaion und Frust beruht.


----------



## Tomasz (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

PatrickHH hat die Problematik nochmal sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Das sehe ich in den meisten Punkten genauso und habe das auch oft genug betont. 
Ich würde mir wirklich wünschen, dass die AB-Redaktion die Lernwillig- und Fähigkeit sowie den sachlichen kommunikativen Umgang miteinander, was sie in vielen Punkten zu Recht von den Verbänden fordert, auch sich selbst zugesteht.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## PatrickHH (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nun Patrick, ganz sachlich und objektiv begeben sich kaum Kollegen aus SH in den Hexenkessel des dortigen Forums. Die Beteiligung dort ist bei einem so wichtigen Thema jedenfalls sehr gering.
> 
> Ich mag die Frage nicht zu bentworten, ob man dieses Schweigen dort als Zustimmung oder Frust werten kann.
> 
> Aus meiner Erfahrung mit dem Verband in NRW weiß ich, dass Schweigen auf Resigntaion und Frust beruht.



Tja Ralle,

ich kenne die Motivation, warum das Thema im SH-Forum nicht diskutiert wird, natürlich auch nicht.

Diese Tatsache bedeutet ja aber nicht, dass die Geschichte nicht diskutiert wird. Eventuell wird die Sachlage einfach an den *richtigen* Stellen behandelt. Eine richtige Stelle wäre bestimmt nicht das Verbandsforum, sondern die Vereinsebene, in den Kreisverbänden und im Landesverband. Wenn die SH-Angler wirklich nicht einverstanden sind, können diese es doch nur über die richtigen Wege beeinflussen. Ein Post im Verbandsforum bewirkt doch Nichts. Eventuell sind aber auch viele Kollegen einfach mit der Stellungnahme des Verbandes einverstanden, fühlen sich gut vertreten und sind zufrieden.

Diese Kollegen sind sicherlich auch schon richtig genervt von den ständigen Angriffen gegen "ihren" Verband.


----------



## Honeyball (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Ich find's ganz interessant und nachdenkenswert, was ihr dazu meint.
Allerdings werde ich manchmal das Gefühl nicht los, dass wir uns alle hier zu wichtig nehmen, was die Bedeutung und öffentliche Wahrnehmung einzelner Themen und Meinungen betrifft.

Z.B. ob jetzt ein einzelner Mensch aus welchen Gründen auch immer sich entschließt, hier nichts mehr zu schreiben, oder die Sache mit dem Sack Reis... an den Verbänden und der Verbandspolitik ändert das nichts.
Wieviele interessierte Menschen wir mit den Threads und Artikeln soweit erreichen, dass sie gelesen werden, und wieviel Einfluss das z.B. auf die Verbände hat, vermag ich auch nicht zu beurteilen.
Dass wir vereinzelt auch Menschen erreichen, die in ihrem Verein oder sogar im Verband etwas zu bewirken versuchen, finde ich erfreulich und bestätigt wiederum, dass nicht nur wir paar Männeken gewisse Dinge eben so sehen, wie wir sie sehen.
Einseitige Berichterstattung, ja, das wirkt tatsächlich so, aber seit der Einrichtung dieses Bereiches hier hat es leider immer nur Dinge gegeben, die wir als falsch betrachten und die von der einen Seite ausgingen.
Wenn Dein (PatrickHH) Vorwurf berechtigt ist, wir würden durch die ständige Wiederholung gewisser von uns als grundsätzliches Problem bewerteten Dinge demotivierend auf Andersdenkende wirken, dann frage ich mich auch, ob diese Demotivation nicht zu einem Teil auch daraus resultiert, dass genau diese Dinge auch für diese Demotivierten nicht argumentativ greifbar sind.

Zumindest habe ich mindestens bei einer Sache den Eindruck, als wären wir uns mit einer breiten Mehrheit hier ziemlich einig, natürlich mit gewissen Grauzonen und Tendenzen, nämlich dass die wichtigste Aufgabe eines Anglerverbandes die Vertretung der Interessen der Angler ist und dies aus der Satzung klar hervorgehen sollte.
Die ständigen Wiederholungen resultieren ja zum größten Teil genau aus dieser Diskrepanz (Angler- vs. Naturschutz-Verband) und bedürfen eigentlich nicht der ständigen Wiederholung, da es mittlerweile jedem, der hier aktiver mitliest, bewusst sein sollte.
Nur, wie will man diejenigen informieren, die neu dazu stoßen, wenn man nicht ständig darauf hinweist?


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dass wir vereinzelt auch Menschen erreichen, die in ihrem Verein oder sogar im Verband etwas zu bewirken versuchen, finde ich erfreulich und bestätigt wiederum, dass nicht nur wir paar Männeken gewisse Dinge eben so sehen, wie wir sie sehen.



Um so unbegreiflicher dann, dass ihr diese Leute nicht mal hier erkennt und diese hier brüskiert.


----------



## Honeyball (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Und nochwas:

Vielleicht müssen wir es noch deutlicher machen und ebenso oft wiederholen, dass wir grundsätzlich keine Probleme mit der Arbeit einzelner Verbände in Summe haben, sondern dass es eben lediglich um einzelne konkrete Themen geht, 
- die wir als Redaktion anders beurteilen als ein Verband, 
- von denen wir wissen, dass auch Angler aus diesem Verband sie anders sehen und
- von denen wir meinen, dass eine breite Öffentlichkeit darüber informiert werden sollte

Wenn dann, so wie im Thema dieses Threads, natürlich hinzukommt, dass der Verband seine eigene, anders lautende Meinung als allgemeingültig gegenüber einer entscheidungsfähigen Instanz kolportiert, dann fühlen wir uns sofort in der Pflicht, zu massiverem Widerstand, auch mal unter Verwendung einer reißerischen Überschrift.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Tja Ralle,
> 
> ich kenne die Motivation, warum das Thema im SH-Forum nicht diskutiert wird, natürlich auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Und genau da teilen sich unsere Ansichten erheblich. 
Das was Du mit "an den richtigen Stellen diskutieren" anführst, ist doch in den letzten 35 Jahren die Basis für die ganzen Einschränkungen und Verbote. Nichts kam an die Öffentlichkeit, alles wurde im " kleinen Kreis " beschlossen. 

Ich bin sehr überzeugt, hätte es in den 80er das Internet als Medium in der heutigen Form gegeben, die Geschichte wäre anders gelaufen. 

Es ist vollkommen klar und auch nachvollziehbar, dass diese Öffentlichkeit jetzt bei diesen und jenen Themen sehr weh tut.
Und es ist auch klar, dass manche diesen Schmerz vermeiden wollen und manchmal sogar ein wenig um sich beißen, wenn Dinge ans Licht der Öffentlichkeit kommen. 

Ich denke, da wird man sich dran gewöhnen müssen. Sowohl ans beißen, wie auch ans gebissen werden. 

Doch nach meiner Ansicht gibt es nur eine *richtige* Stelle, um angelpolitische Dinge zu besprechen, und das ist die Öffentlichkeit, das sind die Foren. Gleich ob Verbands- oder Vereinsforen, oder Anglerforen wie das AB.


----------



## Honeyball (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

@Toni: Wir erheben nicht den Anspruch, allwissend oder fehlerfrei zu sein, und wir sind auch lernfähig und bereit zurückzurudern oder Fehler zuzugeben, auch wenn's manchmal etwas länger dauert. Und, was viel wichtiger ist, wir sind eben keine Politiker oder Funktionäre, die irgendwelchen starren Grundsatzvorgaben verpflichtet sind oder sich an irgendwelchen Vordenkern orientieren, sondern tatsächlich hier alle Freidenker.


----------



## Honeyball (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Und zu dem, was Ralle 24 schreibt:
Das ist m.E. der einzige Punkt, den man am AB als wichtig erachten sollte, eben dass Informationen und politische Entscheidungen in der Öffentlichkeit diskutiert werden *bevor* sie durch die entsprechenden Instanzen bereits in trockene Tücher gebracht werden.
Vielleicht sind wir deshalb mancherorts so unbeliebt, weil wir quasi zu Offenheit und Wahrheit verpflichten, wo so manches lieber im stillen Kämmerlein gesehen wird.:m


----------



## PatrickHH (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nur, wie will man diejenigen informieren, die neu dazu stoßen, wenn man nicht ständig darauf hinweist?



Ständiges Wiederholen kann nicht der Weg sein. Eure Meinung zu Naturschutz- und Angelverbänden (die ich zum Teil auch richtig finde) hat jeder Leser sicherlich wahrgenommen. Es gibt genug Artikel und Postings dazu, neue User werden unweigerlich irgendwann drauf stossen. Teilweise lese ich bestimmte Posting nicht mehr, obwohl mich das Thema im Grunde interessiert. Schon nach 3 Worten erkennt man, des es wieder nur das runtergeseiere von "Hetzkampangen" ist. Und genau so empfinde ich es derzeit. Mit Adlersaugen scheinen einige Kollegen hier, nur auf einen Fehler von VDSF - Verbänden oder Vereinen zu warten. Da darf dann auch gerne mal das sprichwörtliche Haar gespaltet werden, Hauptsache man findet etwas. Schnell schaltet man mit den Gedanken ab :"Ach ist wieder nur die übliche Hetze, gleich wird wieder das Nachtangelverbot, das Wettkampfangelverbot angesprochen und auf die Setzkescherproblematik hingewiesen. Danach folgt noch schnell welcher Text in der Satzung steht."

Die wichtigen und gut formulierten Meinungenvon Usern, ob nun Pro oder Contra ist egal, bekommt man nicht mehr mit.

Wie und warum sollte ein Verband mit Euch auf Augenhöhe kommunizieren, wenn vorher doch nur gehetzt wurde. Immer wieder beklagt Ihr, dass Fragen nicht beantwortet werden und die Informationspolitik der Verbände schlecht ist. Mag es eventuell auch an Eurer Art der Berichtserstattung liegen? An der Art und Weise, wie hier Themen geführt und moderiert werden? 

Und natürlich kann es Euch in der Masse egal sein, wenn manche Kollegen hier nicht mehr ihre Meinung schreiben. Erfahrungsgemaß sind es aber die Meinungen, die ich mir gerne durchlese und die meine Sichtweisen erweitern können. Aus den Einheitsbrei pro DAV und contra VDSF kann ich für mich Nichts ziehen. Daher kann es zumindest mir, nicht so egal wie ein Sack Reis sein, ob durch die Art und Weise hier Leute nicht mehr posten.


----------



## mcrae (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nun Patrick, ganz sachlich und objektiv begeben sich kaum Kollegen aus SH in den Hexenkessel des dortigen Forums. Die Beteiligung dort ist bei einem so wichtigen Thema jedenfalls sehr gering.
> 
> Ich mag die Frage nicht zu bentworten, ob man dieses Schweigen dort als Zustimmung oder Frust werten kann.
> 
> Aus meiner Erfahrung mit dem Verband in NRW weiß ich, dass Schweigen auf Resigntaion und Frust beruht.




Meine Zustimmung zu der Aussage hat der LSFV.

Und von einigen anderen wies ich das auch. Aber es ist nunmal so das sich nicht alle in Selbstbeweihräucherung ergehen müssen. Kritische Meinungen werden auch im Forum des LSFV geschrieben, genauso wie Zustimmung.


----------



## mcrae (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Etwas was ich mir auch gerne von anderen wünschen würde, von den normalen Usern, genauso wie von den Mods, Admins und der Redaktion hier, ist das nicht immer wieder die eigene Meinung oder das persönliche Empfinden zumindest unterschwellig als die "alleinige" Wahrheit dargestellt wird.

Für meinen Teil stelle ich nur meine persönliche Meinung, meine persönlichen Ansichten und mein persönliches Empfinden dar. Das mache ich auch immer deutlich. Wenn es zu Meinungsverschiedenheiten kommt lege ich immer meine Sicht der Dinge dar, stelle keine Unterstellungen auf und greife keinen wegen seiner persönlichen Ansichten an. Man muss und soll nicht immer einer Meinung sein, aber man darf nicht andere wegen ihrer Meinung angreifen. Wenn dann noch auf -verbreitete- Stereotypen zurückgegriffen wird wie z.B. Ossi/Wessi, Bayern/Rest von Deutschland, usw. oder irgendwelche Vorurteile bedient werden ist eine vernünftige und angemessene Diskussion kaum mehr möglich. Und Vergleiche von Äpfeln und Birnen wie Deutschland mit anderen Ländern oder Bundesrecht mit Landesrecht bringen nichts, da die Realität immer anders aussieht. 

In dem Bereich Angeln in Politik und Verbänden laufen *ALLE* Diskussionen spätestens auf der 3. Seite auf die gleichen Themen hinaus. Das ist Fakt. Einige der Themen werden aus vermeintlich guten Absichten heraus veröffentlicht, aber immer wieder leider im falschen Ton und einer falschen Aufmachung.

Also denkt bitte immer daran:

- Jeder hat seine eigene Sicht der Dinge
- Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung
- Jeder hat das Recht seine Meinung zu äußern
- Niemand hat das Recht seine Meinung als alleinig richtige darzustellen
- Niemand hat die alleinige Weisheit
- Unterstellungen und unbewiesene Behauptungen sind nicht als Wahrheit darzustellen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

komisch, niemand liest die Bildzeitung und trotzdem ist es die auflagenstärkste Zeitung in Deutschland.
Im Grunde fonde ich die reißerische Art hier richtig.
Nur: ihr solltet auch merken, wann der Bogen überspannt ist.
Das kann die Bild deutlich besser, die werden da plötzlich vom Saulus zum Paulus.
Die hier jetzt vermehrte, wohlgemeinte Kritik sollte euch werte Mods doch wenigstens zum Nachdenken anregen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



mcrae schrieb:


> . . . .
> * Und Vergleiche von Äpfeln und Birnen wie Deutschland mit anderen Ländern oder Bundesrecht mit Landesrecht bringen nichts . . . .*
> *
> 1. Jeder hat seine eigene Sicht der Dinge
> ...



Vergleiche mit anderen Ländern helfen sehr wohl!!
Damit kann man Missstände sehr schön aufzeigen und demonstrieren dass es auch anders geht.:m
Wie sonst als mit einem Vergleich soll man vergleichen?



1. richtig

2. richtig

3. richtig

4. Aber jeder hat das Recht von seiner Meinung überzeugt zu sein und sie zu verteidigen und zu untermauern!

6. Macht auch niemand(?).


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

denke bei diesem Thema wird es sowieso keinen abschließende Klärung,Übereinkunft mehr geben ... #d
wenn ich das Thema mal im SH-Forum verfolge sieht da die Problematik/Argumentation auch durchaus nachvollziehbar aus 


wie gut das man auch noch Angeln gehen kann als nur vom PC zu sitzen :m


----------



## PatrickHH (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und genau da teilen sich unsere Ansichten erheblich.
> Das was Du mit "an den richtigen Stellen diskutieren" anführst, ist doch in den letzten 35 Jahren die Basis für die ganzen Einschränkungen und Verbote. Nichts kam an die Öffentlichkeit, alles wurde im " kleinen Kreis " beschlossen.
> 
> Ich bin sehr überzeugt, hätte es in den 80er das Internet als Medium in der heutigen Form gegeben, die Geschichte wäre anders gelaufen.
> ...



Es geht ja auch nicht darum, dass die Angelegenheiten nicht an die Öffentlichkeit soll. Der Verband selbst informiert doch auch darüber. Die Frage ist, wie man als "neutrales und unabhängigen" medium damit umgeht!

Man könnte seriös darüber berichten und wertfrei die möglichen Veränderungen aufzeigen bzw. darstellen. (Wäre sehr wünschenswert!)

Oder eben einen Thread eröffnen "LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?". In diesen Thread geht es nicht um die möglichen Veränderungen oder um den Standpunkt des Verbandes. Auch nicht um Eure Sicht der Dinge zur möglichen Gesetzesänderung. Nein, bei Euch nicht. Hier wird einfach der Verband als Lügner dargestellt und jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt. Passt eben wunderbar in den Feldzug gegen den VDSF.

Du siehst, Ralle. Es spricht Nichts dagegen, Themen vor einem möglicherweise nicht mehr veränderbaren Beschluß oder einer Verabschiedung zu besprechen. Auch zu informieren, was wo grade am köcheln ist, ist wichtig. Aber das macht Ihr, zumindest in diesen Thread nicht! Nein, Ihr stürtzt Euch auf die Lüge! Ist das deine gewünschte Antwort auf die Versäumnisse der 80er Jahre? Ich hoffe nicht.


----------



## ivo (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Patrick, wie du richtig sagst, der Ton macht die Musik. 

Ein wenig diplomatischer im Umgangston wäre wünschenswert. 



Ich schließe mich auch der Kritik zu den Wiederholungen an. Beiträge die sich auf 3 Seiten 5 mal wiederholen sind nicht gerade förderlich. Das liest keiner. Auch wenn sie wahr sind. Der normale Mitteleuropäer dürfte den Sinn nach dem ersten Mal erkannt haben.


----------



## PatrickHH (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



ivo schrieb:


> Patrick, wie du richtig sagst, der Ton macht die Musik.
> 
> Ein wenig diplomatischer im Umgangston wäre wünschenswert.



Naja, falls ich jemanden zu nahe getreten bin, entschuldige ich mich natürlich dafür. Sehr diplomatisch ist die Art und Weise der Berichtserstattung ja nun teilweise auch nicht. Habe aber versucht meine Meinung sachlich darzustellen. Glaube auch, dass sich keiner im Team persönlich von mir angegriffen gefühlt hat.


----------



## ivo (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

He nicht falsch verstehen. Ich bezog das auf Thomas.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Naja, falls ich jemanden zu nahe getreten bin, entschuldige ich mich natürlich dafür. Sehr diplomatisch ist die Art und Weise der Berichtserstattung ja nun teilweise auch nicht. Habe aber versucht meine Meinung sachlich darzustellen. Glaube auch, dass sich keiner im Team persönlich von mir angegriffen gefühlt hat.



Nein Patrick, für mich gesprochen keinesfalls. Wir teilen ordentlich aus, da müssen wir auch einstecken können.

Auch das unterscheidet uns von manchem, den wir kritisieren.


----------



## PatrickHH (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*



ivo schrieb:


> He nicht falsch verstehen. Ich bezog das auf Thomas.



Achso, na denn mach weiter! :vik:


----------



## wertfreund (1. März 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

Es ist doch immer das gleiche, geht es darum das Gremien, Vorsitzende der Gremien, oder stellvertretende Sprecher von Gremien Macht, Einfluss oder Mitglieder verlieren, arbeiten Sie massivst dagegen.

Ich für meinen Teil bin für die Abschaffung der Fischereierlaubnis und einführung des Allmann-Rechts wie in Dänemark oder Norwegen genauso aber auch für eine SINNvolle Eignungsprüfung in der Fischereiprüfung waidgerecht mit Natur, Umwelt und vorallem den Fischen um zu gehen!

sonniger Gruß von Ost- und Bodensee


----------



## ohneLizenz (1. März 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

moin, moin wertfreund

=> jeder darf frei angeln wo er will

geil!!

=> der grundbesitzer der dicke kapitalist muß aber viel fische einsetzen

eigentum verpflichtet !!


----------



## dido (1. April 2011)

*AW: LSFV-SH lügt in Pressemitteilung?*

meine Meinung zu dem Thema findet man in dem man hier klickt


----------

